# Fat Boy Challenge 2008



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

While talking with my buddy, m2gunner, (the one that originally started the "Fat Boy Challenge") we thought that there should be a "Fat Boy Challenge 2008". State your age, present weight and weight loss goals for the year of 2008. What are you going to do to get there?....What it will mean to you to hit this goal?......Are you going to reward yourself when the goal is met? I'll start:

Starting weight: 285lbs

Age: 45 years old

Weight loss goals: Lose 75lbs and get down to 210lbs by this time next year. I have lost from over 400lbs to my present weight. Just a little more and I will be half the man I used to be...........

When I make it to 210lbs it means that I have my health back and am in total control of my life...My reward will be to take a vacation out west to ride some of the trails that I read about here on MTBR.

What about it, big boys? Lets hear 'em


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*209 on January 1... 190 by April 1..*

I started at 223 on October 15, I was down to 207 by Christmas but gained 2 pounds on vacation. When I get below 200 my wife is letting me get a Gaint Glory 1, if I make it to 190 by April 1, I can get a Glory 0, about $800 more, basically I can spend $100 per pound lost. At 6' 190lb and 40 years old, nobody can call me "big guy" or "clyde" anymore because I will be in the BMI zone, even though it is crap.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

craigstr said:


> I started at 223 on October 15, I was down to 207 by Christmas but gained 2 pounds on vacation. When I get below 200 my wife is letting me get a Gaint Glory 1, if I make it to 190 by April 1, I can get a Glory 0, about $800 more, basically I can spend $100 per pound lost. At 6' 190lb and 40 years old, nobody can call me "big guy" or "clyde" anymore because I will be in the BMI zone, even though it is crap.


I would be happy just to get to your starting weight


----------



## TommyCrash (Jan 14, 2007)

You guys are inspirations. Eddie Jones..I'm on your virual ass! What an amazing goal you set for yourself! You have a year. The worst is over and at the end, the worst is yet to come. Make it happen before Thanksgiving (2008) and your on the road to control! The fact that where you are now from where you started is a huge unspiration. Makes me want to get on my bike now. Please keep us posted on your progress. If anything..I'm pulling for you. Good luck and think about it next time when some a-hole who has no idea how hard it is to resist says, '.....tomorrow.' A lot of tomorrows add to your goal weight date! Happy New Year and all the best, Tom


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

TommyCrash said:


> You guys are inspirations. Eddie Jones..I'm on your virual ass! What an amazing goal you set for yourself! You have a year. The worst is over and at the end, the worst is yet to come. Make it happen before Thanksgiving (2008) and your on the road to control! The fact that where you are now from where you started is a huge unspiration. Makes me want to get on my bike now. Please keep us posted on your progress. If anything..I'm pulling for you. Good luck and think about it next time when some a-hole who has no idea how hard it is to resist says, '.....tomorrow.' A lot of tomorrows add to your goal weight date! Happy New Year and all the best, Tom


Thanks, Tom.....I am already on my way...Lost 4lbs in the week between Christmas and New Years


----------



## rescue6 (Dec 11, 2007)

6'5" 290# and going to be 30 in two weeks. My goal is to be down to 220 by this time next year if not sooner. I just want to get healthy for my kids. My reward just bieng healthy again. I just got a new bike so I plan on cutting out all of the soda, and chips. Riding my bike and going to the gym at work every other day to do cross fit.

Good luck too you all.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Its all about diet!!*



rescue6 said:


> 6'5" 290# and going to be 30 in two weeks. My goal is to be down to 220 by this time next year if not sooner. I just want to get healthy for my kids. My reward just bieng healthy again. I just got a new bike so I plan on cutting out all of the soda, and chips. Riding my bike and going to the gym at work every other day to do cross fit.
> 
> Good luck too you all.


To start, you have to have breakfast!!! It has to be balanced too, protien, whole grains, fruits & vegetables. You have to eat small balanced meals throughout the day, as many as five!!!, this will increase your metabolism. If you have to have chips or fries try Alexia brand sweet potato french fries in moderation, the are available in most health food stores and Safeway carries them in their health food section, bake them for 23 minutes at 400, they are great!! Dont drink soda, not even diet soda. If you have to have carbonation, drink a flavored sparkling water. Safeway has a brand with no sugar, fat or calories. I either drink that or water. My doctor has even warned me against banannas!! They are high in carbs and natural sugar. Never eat after 8 pm, I always eat a couple of prunes right about 8 pm as dessert, it keeps everything moving smoothly in the morning. You can work out as hard as you want, but if you dont change your diet you wont see great results!


----------



## fireguy286 (Jun 2, 2007)

*225 by June*

I just weighed myself this morning, 258 lbs. By the time I do the test of metal, I want to be 225, and I'd like to do it in less than 4 hours. It took my buddy who is in pretty good shape and had been training for the Trans Rockies at the time, 4 hours and five minutes, so I'm setting my sights high. I think that I have a fairly solid plan so it should be realistic.


----------



## Fogerson (Oct 16, 2007)

Starting weight: 220lbs last May. Started riding again, after over a decade out of the saddle, in August. At 200lbs now.

Age: 42 years old

Weight loss goals: Wanna' hit 180lbs by spring.

How: 'Been hitting the gym 2-3 times a week and getting out at least once on the bike. I'm about to up it by doing some spinning classes and going 3-4 times a week. I haven't really dieted yet...I need to figure that out.

Why: 'Been inactive too long and I'm getting to the age where my natural tone, etc., doesn't get me by anymore. My body hurts too much.

Reward: Turner Flux and some racin'... Raced road and mountain fairly seriously in the early 90's...'would be happy to turn a mountain bike crank in anger once again.:thumbsup:


----------



## bike21 (Feb 27, 2006)

Currently six feet even and 225#. Want to be sub 200 by summer so I can feel light and nimble on the pedals again  Ultimate goal is about 185 with some muscle packed on. 

You guys are all a big help for inspiration! Time to stop making excuses for myself!!


----------



## Acesingle (Jul 20, 2005)

*GOAL: "To lose 125lbs. by 12/25/08"*

O/K, I'm in on the Challenge!

Currently (this morning): 310 lbs, 5' 8"

45 yrs. old

*Goal weight: 185 lbs.!*

I plan on riding my bikes as much as possible, commute to work by bicycle as often as possible, cut out the soda and junk food, eat the right foods, and get to the gym to do some weight training to build lean muscle mass in order to help rev-up my metabolism.

I need this weight lose to help me live longer and enjoy the family more. I also want to try some MTB racing and some long distance road riding events (like centuries and brevets) towards the end of this year and also next year, and beyond.

I plan on rewarding myself by having a custom bike made that will fit me prperly. Any attempt now at bike fitting is a joke because of my flexability issues. I already put a deposit down on a custom bike at my local builder's shop, just to show some commitment to my plan for weight loss. Here's a link to my local builder; (Brian Chapman)

http://www.circleacycles.com/

Good luck to everyone!
Best regards,
Ace

Here is a picture of me now:


----------



## Fogerson (Oct 16, 2007)

Acesingle said:


> O/K, I'm in on the Challenge!


Go get 'em!

I hit the scales at 265 when I graduated high-school and I did drop 100 lbs in less than a year's time...though it was in three chunks all spread over a couple years. 35lbs in 3 months, 30lbs in 6 weeks, 35lbs in 4 months. I could've strung 'em all together in the same year, but I let other things get in the way:nono:

Over the years crept up to 220...but we're heading back down. Though, not to 165...I looked dead at 165...


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm in on this one. Currently 6' 225.5#, goal is <200 by May 1. I'm starting to swim again, plus biking and running. I did my first triathlon last year, and am planning on doing an Olympic distance tri this year. That should help.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

acesingle, props for posting a pic. anyone doing this should have before and after.

I don't think that I can participate in the '08 as I've basically met my '07 and I no long qualify, but I'll still be lurking 'cause i'll probably always be a clyde at heart - it's been too long and it's hard to change one's self-image. harder i think than the outer-image.

good luck all.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Heres some pics*



bear said:


> acesingle, props for posting a pic. anyone doing this should have before and after.
> 
> I don't think that I can participate in the '08 as I've basically met my '07 and I no long qualify, but I'll still be lurking 'cause i'll probably always be a clyde at heart - it's been too long and it's hard to change one's self-image. harder i think than the outer-image.
> 
> good luck all.


First picture is about 4 years ago @ 238lbs.
Second picture was taken on 12.24.07 @ 208lbs.
Third picture was taken on 12.25.07 with my nephews @ 208lbs.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

Today: 255 lbs (roughly - I don't own a scale)
Goal: 220lbs by the end of summer, also to do road centuries and maybe try the Canadian Ski Marathon and a solo 24h race in 2009.
Long term pie-in-the-sky goal: Great Divide Race or the Grand Loop


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

fair is fair

January '06 ... 235-240# ... during a 100 mile MTB "race" - some people try to win, I was just angling to finish.










December '07 ... 195-200# ... during my Winter Fling this past Dec.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Holy crap Bear...don't take this the wrong way but damn, you look good for an ex-fat man. My applause to you...............


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

By the way, this is me...I know I'm big but I started over 100 lbs ago. This was a couple of months ago on a ride with my son


----------



## stilesp (Jan 17, 2006)

top weight of 2007....255

Current weight....230

Goal..I guess that would be to be under 200 by May 31 which is the Mohican 100 which is also my reward/punishment however you look want to look at it. Still debating on which to do the 100k or 100 miles...will need to make the call later when I see how my fitness level is doing.

Just realized I have almost no biking pics....Goal 2 get some biking pics.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

I think i am 310ish right now. Will weigh tonight.

Want to be 260 by the end of the summer (October here in Los Angeles).

Last year I only lost 16 pounds despite all my riding. Sigh.


----------



## oldmtnbiker (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok Fat Boys I'm in although this is one group i wish i didn't belong to.Rode quite a bit last year and didn't lose any weight.Guess i should ease up on the beer,chips,chocalate,etc. weight:246 height:5'11" goalby 6-30 220. Good Luck to all.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I've often wondered what kind of rider I could be if I cut the weight and got fit. I'm 38 , just shy of 6', and bounce between 220 and 230. I'd like to drop to 190 or so by 5/1. When August comes, and the 7 hour epic rides get posted, I want to be fit enough to go. ( there are pic.s of me somewhere on the CT/RI forum ) peace to all Ken


----------



## jonesy66 (Dec 25, 2007)

Getting back on the bike after a 5 year break. 6'4 250ish. Been on the slow carb diet for 1 1/2 weeks.Lost 10 lbs so far, mostly beer. Ride 3-4 times a week like a dog is chasing me. Hope to get down to 225 by the summer.


----------



## deranged (May 2, 2006)

I'm currently 6' 230#, goal is to get below 200, probably try to stick around 190. 

No reward, just healthy and happy.


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*I am in*

I am 48 years old , 6' 4" and down from 288 two years ago to 262. Was down to 240 at the end of the summer, but didn't get to ride at all in the fall. I plan on being 210 on my 50th Birthday. (42 lbs in 18 months)

When I ride I can eat pretty much what I want (I am not a cookies and cake guy, and I like veggies anyway) and have a few beers and still lose a couple of pounds a month. Problem is when I don't ride, I need to cut back on the food and beer, but don't.

My plan is to get down to 220 this year. I figure 1/2 pound a week will get me close. I got a bike computer for Christmas, and plan to put 1000 miles on dirt this year.

*Eddie*, good job during the Holidays! Hey, I think I saw you and your son that day you were taking pics. Seems like you were on the single speed that day and your son on the Moto-Lite. Send me a message and let's ride sometime.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

justaguy said:


> I am 48 years old , 6' 4" and down from 288 two years ago to 252. Was down to 240 at the end of the summer, but didn't get to ride at all in the fall. I plan on being 210 on my 50th Birthday. (42 lbs in 18 months)
> 
> When I ride I can eat pretty much what I want (I am not a cookies and cake guy, and I like veggies anyway) and have a few beers and still lose a couple of pounds a month. Problem is when I don't ride, I need to cut back on the food and beer, but don't.
> 
> ...


I sure will...as soon as the weather cooperates


----------



## seis66 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a friend who's living in the States right now - We both live in Chile. This guy has been an inspiration to me when it comes to desicion and mental control. He's as tall (5'11" to 6') and as chubby (220 - 240) as I am right now. This guy woke up one day and decided that he didn't wanted to feel ill or unconfortable because of his weight. He started to practice yoga. Also, a lot of biking. We use to ride 4 - 6kms uphill every day!!! The only diference is that I would probably eat a lot after that. He would prepare himself some salads and a big glass of ice water. 

I think this year is my turn. What I want to do is to lose weight doing both yoga and cycling, as well as dieting accordingly, considering that I've seen the results already.

When would I would like to achieve my goal (200lbs)? By April 5.

How am I planning to celebrate? A trip to California to attend the Sea Otter Classic, and after that, riding a couple of places in some states around - probably reaching Colorado!

Wish me luck guys!

W


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

seis66 said:


> I have a friend who's living in the States right now - We both live in Chile. This guy has been an inspiration to me when it comes to desicion and mental control. He's as tall (5'11" to 6') and as chubby (220 - 240) as I am right now. This guy woke up one day and decided that he didn't wanted to feel ill or unconfortable because of his weight. He started to practice yoga. Also, a lot of biking. We use to ride 4 - 6kms uphill every day!!! The only diference is that I would probably eat a lot after that. He would prepare himself some salads and a big glass of ice water.
> 
> I think this year is my turn. What I want to do is to lose weight doing both yoga and cycling, as well as dieting accordingly, considering that I've seen the results already.
> 
> ...


Good luck....we could form an inspirational group of sorts...report back our progress, or lack of progress and cheer each other on...Seis66, I know that you can hit your goal...I have faith in your desire to do it


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I lost 20 pounds last year (actually lost 35 but gained 15 back). So from last years high of 255 (I'm 5' 8") to starting this year at 235 and the goal is 180 by years end. I want to be below 200 by the end of June.


----------



## Black Earth (Jan 16, 2006)

Eddy,


Keep riding man!!! Congrats on the weight loss.:thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Black Earth said:


> Eddy,
> 
> Keep riding man!!! Congrats on the weight loss.:thumbsup:


Thanks, Buddy....I intend too


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

EDDIE JONES said:


> Holy crap Bear...don't take this the wrong way but damn, you look good for an ex-fat man. My applause to you...............


thx.

two things...

y'all can make the same improvements for yourself, hard part is finding what works 4 u.

it all started with my wife needing to lose weight and starting a program with the local Quick Weight Loss Center. They are not "full of it" so it seems.


----------



## ISUPsyclones (Feb 3, 2004)

*Sign me up*

I'm 5'10, 217, 39 years old. I'm down from 255 around this time last year. I want to get to 180, survey the results and then probably head down to 170 for a final goal.

My family motivates me, but there's also a couple of killer hills I have a vendetta against. Oh, and my lighter riding buddy who secretly takes joy from leaving me behind. I want to take that away from him :nono:


----------



## SenorSlacker (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm in!
Height: 5'8"
Age: 37
Current Weight: 210
Goal Weight: 170

How am I going to do it? I'm not certain. Initially I plan on eliminating red meat, specifically hamburgers from my diet. I also plan on increasing my exercise days from 2 days a week to 5 days a week. I'll let you guys know at the end of this month how this plan is working out.

If I make weight, I plan on buying a new pair of FOX Mid-Ranger shorts and a couple of jerseys since I should be swimming in my current size 38 shorts by then.

Senor Slacker


----------



## fruitadan (Sep 21, 2007)

Count me in too!
Height: 5'11"
Age: just turning 46
Current Weight: 221
Goal Weight: 180

My plan is too continue riding as much as possible and hit the gym more often with lifting weights and spinning classes. That and eating smarter.

Eddie, I live in Fruita so when you reach your goal come on out and I will give you a personal tour of the best trails in Colorado!

seis66, I will be at Sea Otter, so get working and make it out there. Its a great time.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

fruitadan said:


> Count me in too!
> Height: 5'11"
> Age: just turning 46
> Current Weight: 221
> ...


If I get out there I will definitely look you up


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*I'm back in... again*

Ok,

Here we go.

35 yrs old

5'10"

current 225

goal 200

Got down to 214 last year, then work really ramped up again, and I got sick.

A few years back I got down to 205.

Lets see if I can't make 200 this year.

If I get to 200, I'll try to keep it going. My biggest problem, by far is diet. I love to eat, and I can eat a lot, in a short period of time. I haven't exercised much in the last month due to a horrid chest cold, but I can exercise pretty consistently if I put my mind to it. The diet for me crushes me.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

Just discovered this forum a few weeks ago and glanced through some of the posts. Looked at it again this evening and this challenge struck me.

Current
Age 35
Hgt 5' 7"
Wgt 251 lbs (down from 270 lbs)
42" waist

I want to be down at 220 lbs for the Ouachita Challenge in April and then down to 200 with a 38" or 36" waist by this time next year. In lieu of using the weight loss as a goal, i am using the Ouachita Challenge as my initial goal and another race later in the year and am hoping that while striving to be in shape to complete these races that the weight and inches will just naturally come off.

I have been going to the gym 3 times a week for the last 6 months and riding as much as possible over the last year (which resulted in my going from 270 to 251, however, I have been sitting at around 250 for awhile).

To do it, I am going to hit the gym 2-3 times a week, and ride three times a week. Got a light for my helmet a month ago so I can continue riding after work in the dark and it's a lot of fun.

I can keep up the gym and the riding because I do enjoy it and my family is pretty supportive of these activities. 

My biggest problem is the will power with my diet. I am OK while I am at work, I eat a good breakfast, healthy morning snack, healthy lunch, usually a healthy afternoon snack, and I can normally avoid the little birthday cakes and retirement cakes, etc.... 

My problem is when I get home after work, I start snacking the minute I walk in the door until dinner and then I can't stop at one helping of dinner, I always go back for seconds even if my wife doesn't put the food on the table. If it's raining on the weekends and I can't get outside, I tend to veer towards the kitchen way too much. I have tried chewing gum, sugar free candy, etc..., but I just spit it out and start eating. 

Anyone have any suggestions on how to overcome this mental challenge and increase my will to quit eating when I am at home?

My reward will be a better, healthier life, which will allow me to better enjoy my family now and in the future. Also the ability to find pants that will fit is going to be a real bonus!!


----------



## SenorSlacker (Sep 14, 2007)

*Hunger Tip*

Have bottled water around. When you get the urge to eat, down a bottle of water. The water will fill your stomach and should help quell the urge. I go through the same thing. I travel on a weekly basis, but whenever I'm off or working from home, I end up snacking all day. I'm back on the road next week so I'm hoping I can drop the 5 pounds I put on during the Christmas holiday.

Senor Slacker



gasiorv said:


> Just discovered this forum a few weeks ago and glanced through some of the posts. Looked at it again this evening and this challenge struck me.
> 
> Current
> Age 35
> ...


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

SenorSlacker said:


> Have bottled water around. When you get the urge to eat, down a bottle of water. The water will fill your stomach and should help quell the urge. I go through the same thing. I travel on a weekly basis, but whenever I'm off or working from home, I end up snacking all day. I'm back on the road next week so I'm hoping I can drop the 5 pounds I put on during the Christmas holiday.
> 
> Senor Slacker


I understand what you are going through. I hit a plateau at 285 lbs....been there for the past 3-4 months. Work would get in the way and I tended to snack while at work....I actually considered the gastric bypass. I felt I was doomed to be at 285 lbs forever. However, my Doctor told me one thing that has helped tremendously. I am diabetic and he told me that my body is extremely sensitive to carbs...not necessarily sugar but food like bread, etc....He suggested a low carb diet...NOT no carbs, just low carbs. He suggested that when I eat bread that it be whole wheat or grain. He also told me I could eat all the meat that I wanted. My cholesterol was fine, my blood pressure is fine, everthing appears fine but I still couldn't loose weight, Now at one time I was well over 400 lbs but I was younger, had lots more time to ride my bike and had more will power and lost down to my current weight. I started with the low carbs about two weeks ago and lost 4 lbs during the holidays. Normally, I would gain about 6-7 lbs during that time of year. I ate till I was full, but limited carbs and the weight dropped. You may want to check with you Doc and see if he thinks you have an extreme sensitivity to carbs...If so, when you want a snack, eat hot dogs, whole wheat breads, sausages..I know it sounds silly, but it seems to be working for me


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

*I'm IN!*

I am 24 years old, 6'3" and high 270s right now. I was 300 in June and got down to 270 this fall, gained 10 back after gettin sick and enjoying the holidays too much

My goals for this season are as follows:

1. Get down to 260 by May and 250 by September (maybe even 240s).
2. Ride ALL the hills at Owasippe, my fav local trail. This would be no problem on a geared bike but I roll 34:18 single and some of the hills are pretty brutal (by lower Michigan standards)
3. Run a 5k in less than 25 minutes.

If/When I accomplish these goals I will be in the best shape of my life! I was 240 my Jr. year of High School and in great shape, I don't want that to go down as the best shape of my life. I am running and hitting the trainer hard to meet these goals.

As a reward I will probably buy some Oakley Ballistic shorts cause they don't really make them for the 42 waist guys Maybe some upgrades for my 96er that I am working on.

Good luck to all you big guys! Keep riding hard and destroying parts!


----------



## averen (Jul 18, 2006)

Count me in too!

Current Weight: 230lbs
Height: 6'1"
Age: 28
Goal Weight: 180s
Goal Date: May 1, 2008

I've been struggling with weight loss for a long while now! I can't seem to break past the 220 mark, I've been close a number of times...but I always seem to jump back up into the 230s  

I'm not necessarily setting a "prize" when I accomplish this...but my hardrock might need to turn into a Stumpjumper if I end up riding that much!. Another goal is to learn the trails in my area. I live about 2 miles from an excellent trail park, there are 14 miles of tangled trails...I figure just to learn those will take me 20lbs!

Jared


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

averen said:


> Count me in too!
> 
> Current Weight: 230lbs
> Height: 6'1"
> ...


I think this is going to be a good year.....I rode today on my 29er SS. After a particularly hard climb I ran into some younger, thinner people at the top. They were resting and I needed to as well. They thought it was cool to see someone my age and weight out riding....then one of them noticed that my wheels were a touch bigger and I didn't have gears...You should have heard them making fun of each other because I came up that hill without stopping and they saw that. Some of their buddies walked it. Made me feel real good. Then the downhill where I just blew them away...I love this sport


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

EDDIE JONES said:


> ...Made me feel real good. Then the downhill where I just blew them away...I love this sport ...


it's good to be the Scary Old Phart on an MTB, eh?


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

bear said:


> it's good to be the Scary Old Phart on an MTB, eh?


OH, yeah. It is


----------



## mmills416 (Dec 17, 2007)

34 - 6" 1' started at 246 in november down to 227 now. I gained a little over the holidays, but I'm back on the bike...

I've been as low as 180 and raced expert but that was when I was 24. I would love to get down to 190 - 200 by May 1st. Just a personal goal. The reward would be able to ride without pain and enjoy me bike. My late uncle said to me once "In your life your going to be thin and fat. When your thin enjoy the way you look and when your fat enjoy the food......"


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

*I'm Game for it!*

*Age:* 25
*Occupation:* Medical Student
*Height:* 6 ft
*Waist size: 42 inches*
*Weight: *265 lbs (lost 10 lbs over the past couple months by using kettlebell training and doing some stationary biking and rowing in the school rec center
*Goal:*I'd like to get down to 215 lbs by this time next year

I have started weight watchers in the end of November and it is actually working with me losing 10 lbs in about a month with barely any exercise. My problem is not the diet, but finding time to work out with my job and school at the same time. I plan on buying a good mountain bike this winter and hit the bike trail by the river and riding it to the next town and back once a week at least (30 miles round trip with some hills), and will be hitting the rowing machine and using my kettlebell to maintain core strength and upper body training.

Guys if you want a good cardio workout with some good strength training for the off days when you can't ride then try kettlebell. I love mine!

*Reward:* To lower my blood pressure and actually fit into some of my old pants I bought when I first got into medical school. It's not fun being the fat guy.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

First progress report....not much progress but I just started the dieting part of the plan tonight. Can't stress how important it is to write down everything you eat, it makes you track it if nothing else.

234# First week in.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

25
215lbs
Last year I worked out like crazy before I had a job. I lost a lot of weight. Like 30 pounds almost. I went from 235ish down to 205 or so. I got a job and didn't have the same amount of free time to work out. I still managed to stay around 210. This past summer I got my job and I rewarded myself by buying a decent road bike. I started riding 15-20 miles or so a day and on the weekend I tried doing longer rides. I averaged about 150miles a week. I managed to drop myself back down to 205ish. Fall hit and by the time I got home it was dark and cold.. Work got hectic and I lost riding time. Now.. I ride my bike on a trainer in my bedroom. I finally moved stuff around in my room to make space for my bike and trainer. Setting that damn stuff up all the time sucks... So I'll be more motivated to ride if it's already set up.. Plus I see it looking at me all the time when I'm in my room so I feel guilty for ignoring it. haha. 
Anyhow.. So now I'm around 215 or so.. I swim after work 3-4 times a week and I ride my roadie. Hopefully before spring I get back to 205. My goal is under 180 or so. I know I can do it. I just need motivation. I have a few long rides setup for this summer. I also plan on taking a few bike trips. Less weight means more energy to ride. Better physical condition means more fun. More fun means exciting!

So heres' to the new year and dropping my weight class!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll join in too. 
Age 25
Current weight:
219lbs

Goal
185lbs by June when Fernie Bike Park opens.

How will I do it?
Effed if I know. I own a Pizzeria and put in around 65 hours a week or more. Temptation is always fresh and tasty here. Damn me for being so good at cooking. I am really going to have to pay very close attention to what I am eating. Unfortunately, it's winter here, so getting outside and getting some physical activity is tough. It'll get a lot easier in the spring after it thaws and I can ride in the evenings again. I've also kicked the caffeine-monkey off of my back for a New Years Resolution, so I am drinking a lot more water.

I was like you Zoso, I had a lot of time before, and got myself down to 170 and in really good shape at gym, but my business took off, and with the stress and delicious food all around me I slowly started gaining it back.


Rewards?
seeing my belt buckle again, and fitting into my Sombrio FR shorts again without popping the snaps...


----------



## DeezUU (Nov 30, 2007)

WHOO HOO!! 1st post on MTBR and it's on the fat guy forum!!! Lol. I'm 6' even with short arms/legs (all torso) and I recently weighed in at 255lbs. Just ordered a SS and plan on using it heavily. If I could get down to 210 by summers end... I'll be happy. Luckily for me... I *DON'T* own a pizzeria!! Hahah.


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

Okay, I'll bite.

42 years old
6'-2"
220#

Goals:
1) 185# by June 1st. (185 seems to be a popular number, but was my weight (2) years ago when I was riding 60 miles a week)

2) Finish in top half of my age group in local race on June 17th.

Time to lay off the chips and lattes! And the evil Stuffed Beef burrito from Taco Bell.

Reward:

Take a week long bikepacking trip this summer.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

34 yr old
6' 1"
34x40 pants
246.5lbs morning of 1/1/08 - post morning constitutional

I slid backwards in 2007. Divorce, move out, bitter child custody issues, zero bicycle 
time. I did still race motorcycles, which is a type of exercise, but it's NOT aerobic, so I 
don't think it helps much with the type of fitness that promotes weight loss.

I pasted these two images together, shot ~9mo apart. The one on the left is current in the 
mid 240's, the one on the right is early last year, upper 2-teen's.










I've actually been away from cycling for 2 yrs. Just lost the passion for it. I'm not sure I 
have the passion back right now, but I am developing a significant need for _*passion in my 
life*_.

I have a mt bike still, a ~2002 Fisher Mt Tam 29er, with ultra low-rock-crushing BB:










but my back isn't what is once was, so I'm searching for a FS bike. I'm a cheapo, spoiled 
on years of LBS-buddy deals, and/or club purchases...so it's been slow-going to find the 
right bike, but I'm working on it.

As Eddie mentions above, a low-carb diet will definitely help. I did a medically supervised 
No-Carb (well, extremely low carb) diet 2yrs ago, and dropped like 40 pounds in 2months. 
It was miserable. Irritable all the time, never satiated, frequent stomach aches, etc.

This time around, I'm going for moderation, something I can sustain. Low cal, low fat, 
low/moderate carbs. I'm generally staying away from anything: fried, creamy sauces, 
gravy, potatoes, pasta, sandwiches, dairy, & sweets. I'm allowing free for all on all 
veggies, fruits, juices (high cal, i know), diet soda's, grilled meats (although I don't eat red 
meat), fish, seafood (which I don't like) nuts, salads, etc. I'm allowing myself 2-3x/wk to have 
a slice of wheat toast with breakfast. I'm allowing myself a small bowl (<1 cup) of Kashi Go-Lean 
cereal with a banana and skim milk for breakfast. I try to eat as frequently as I can remember, 5 
times/day is ideal.

I bought some basic weights to work with, but haven't gotten the spare bedroom cleared 
yet to start with them.

It's been a while, but this is the type of thing I want to get back to... albeit not on a 
$7k bike this time (2yrs ago this month):










Day 8 and counting. I've decided to not weigh myself regularly, only on the 1st of each month.

Goal: sub 200 by May 1st.
Reward: better self esteem, feel better

-N, former Clyd Mod.


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm in too. 25 years old. 6'0" Started riding Black Friday 2007 at 275 lbs 33% bf. Now 255 lbs 29% bf. 

Short term goal: 220-225 by Sea Otter. 
Longer term goal: Sub 200 by Jan 1. 
How: putting in many more miles and upping intensity. 
Good luck to the rest of you guys.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

*What bike do you have?*



> I'm in too. 25 years old. 6'0" Started riding Black Friday 2007 at 275 lbs 33% bf. Now 255 lbs 29% bf.
> 
> Short term goal: 220-225 by Sea Otter.
> Longer term goal: Sub 200 by Jan 1.
> ...


Hey I was just curious since you are almost my exact build, what kind of bike do you have because I am still shopping for a good bike that will support my big butt.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

One week in, I'm still the same weight.... I guess I should start the exercise I was planning on starting last week. I think its been almost 3 weeks since my last good cardio workout.


----------



## bigpoppabear (Mar 16, 2006)

*I'm in!*

I think this thread is a hell of a motivator! :thumbsup:

I've seen 32 summers and stand 5'9".

January 1, 2008 -> 250#
December 31, 2008 -> goal 210#

How:
Moderation and smart food choices are the core of my "diet" plan. I began base training for a regional race series on the first of the year. I'm putting in 8-15 hrs/week on the trail/trainer/roadie through mid-February.

Where am I:
January 6, 2008 -> 242# (probably mostly water weight)


----------



## isol8d (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll play along....30 yo 6'2" 263 25% BF 

My goal is to get to 19% BF by the end of March, when I'll be able to start riding after work again.... also... the wife has given the clearance for an upgrade on teh bike when and if I get there.... I currently have a pawn shop `9X Trek 4500 & an `05 Specialized Globe (I was a commuter first)


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

DrNickels said:


> Hey I was just curious since you are almost my exact build, what kind of bike do you have because I am still shopping for a good bike that will support my big butt.


I'm pedaling a Santa Cruz Superlight D size large. It's been great so far. I mostly do XC stuff and have about 150 miles on it or so.


----------



## CatsRider (Jan 9, 2008)

*I accept the challenge*

47 years old
6'1"
304 lbs
goal weight 220 lbs by May 2009 (1 year shy of my 50th)
Interim goal of 250 lbs by 12/31/08

I'm riding 3-5 times a week, close to 450 miles a month (for last 3 months). Down 15 lbs so far and realize I have to modify my diet, too, to reach my goals.

Let's keep it up.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

*I'm in*

reposted in appropriate spot


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Back at 207*



craigstr said:


> I started at 223 on October 15, I was down to 207 by Christmas but gained 2 pounds on vacation. When I get below 200 my wife is letting me get a Gaint Glory 1, if I make it to 190 by April 1, I can get a Glory 0, about $800 more, basically I can spend $100 per pound lost. At 6' 190lb and 40 years old, nobody can call me "big guy" or "clyde" anymore because I will be in the BMI zone, even though it is crap.


10 days into the new year and I am back at 207. Its been hard as my body got used to eating more while we were on vacation during christmas. I think I overtrained last week trying to make up ground, I lifted and ran six days and burned 7000 calories (according to my polar) but didnt lose a pound. I was trying to eat less than I usually did trying to drop that holiday weight. I guess that should tell me something, you have to eat otherwise your body stores whatever it can thinking food is scarce(back to the caveman days). I felt tired and sore at the end of last week, so I took monday off from training and went back to the diet I was having success with before the holidays and guess what, I lost two pounds in three days. Interesting, isnt it?


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

*I'm in!*

You guys are an inspiration. I need to read this thread as well as the 'before and after pics' thread every day!!

I'm 48, 5'9" and weigh 207 this morning.

In February of last year I was about 220 when I bought my first mtn bike and started hitting the local trails. By late summer I was down to 200 and even made a 'goodbye' post here in the Clydes forum. I wasn't dieting, just pretty much eating what I wanted and burning a bunch of calories. Since then the riding's slacked off and the scale tells the story.

Goals: My short term goal is to get BELOW 200 for the first time since I quit smoking 11 years ago. Longer term, I'd like to get down to 180. I'll commit to <200 by April 1 and 180 by the end of the 2008.

Plan: My wife and I joined the Y a few months ago. I'll do spin classes 2x/week until I can ride regularly. I might try some weight lifting as well...it's been a while. I'll also be more self-controlled around food. I hate to commit to a diet or eating plan, but I may have to.

Reward: I've got bad GAS for a Santa Cruz SuperLight, but it's bad enough being last on group rides with a $600 Hardtail!


----------



## jaysmith (Feb 11, 2007)

Count me in!

I'm 36, 6'6" and weigh in at 285.

My goal is 220-225. No set end date, but I am hoping by June 08. Defintely by September 08. 

I would love to get a race or two in this year (haven't raced in 15 years) But right now, unless their now competing for last place, I think I have a way to go.

Just started South Beaching it (worked last time I tried). Plan is to work on the trainer, treadmill, and maybe some yoga. I will begin riding heavily once the everchanging Michigan weather calms down a bit.


2005 Kona Caldera - 2007 Kona Unit 2-9


----------



## fireguy286 (Jun 2, 2007)

fireguy286 said:


> I just weighed myself this morning, 258 lbs. By the time I do the test of metal, I want to be 225, and I'd like to do it in less than 4 hours. It took my buddy who is in pretty good shape and had been training for the Trans Rockies at the time, 4 hours and five minutes, so I'm setting my sights high. I think that I have a fairly solid plan so it should be realistic.


An update for the week. I'm down to 255, and my wife says I look thinner, that is great motivation for me, even if she's lying. I'd really like to get off my BP meds and go swimming with my 4 little boys without feeling self concious. I've logged 120 kms, and have swam my 1500 metre swim twice since last weigh in. My biggest challenge is not going to be getting fit, it's going to be the singletrack technical trail on the race I'm doing. My skills are horrendous. As far as healthy eating goes, I'm doing very well with a few exceptions, I still feel I should clean off my kids plates into my mouth instead of the garbage, this can add alot of calories you don't even think about. I'll post a pictureof myself when I got my new bike, approx. the beggining of December, probably around 265, hopefully as I post pictures in the future, there will be as much of a difference as the of the pictures posted above.

Cheers


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats Fireguy, keep dropping pounds and pretty soon you will be dropping other riders:thumbsup:


----------



## ClockworkLemon (Dec 26, 2007)

*Count me in, too...*

This seems like a damn good idea, I'd already planned on losing weight this year, but now that I've posted my goals, I'll have to stick to them 

Age: 31
Height: 5'11"
Weight: Started @ 222 on 1st of January
Goals: Ideally, I'd like to get back down to 165 by the end of the year. My short term goal is to get under 200 by June.

A friend of mine dragged me along to our local MTB club's XC races last year, and I've been having a ball, despite the fact that I'm hideously unfit. Actually getting to the stage where I'm fit enough to come somewhere other than last is a big part of the inspiration and reward.

I've made a good start so far this year, by making my own lunch, and not eating the crap I used to buy (and as a bonus, I'm saving money, too). As someone else as already pointed out, having a bottle of water handy during the day has made hunger cravings easier to deal with. I've also stopped eating chocolate, which was my *big* weakness last year, and I've cut back on my alcohol consumption too.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Well,

6 days in, 5 lbs lost. But, I can usually pull that off easy. I should lose another 4 before the tough sledding begins.

Started at 225

today 220

How - less food in mouth, started hitting the gym again.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Green Giant said:


> Well,
> 
> 6 days in, 5 lbs lost. But, I can usually pull that off easy. I should lose another 4 before the tough sledding begins.
> 
> ...


I have lost a couple of more....hovering right about 282 lbs...This dieting is tuff for me. I love bread and sweets and have just about cut them completely out. Oh well, when I see my toes again, it will be worth it


----------



## GPeek (Sep 1, 2005)

*I'm in too.*

Height: 6'3"
Starting weight: 232lbs.
Goal weight: 205lbs.
Age: 39

I decided to work on losing weight and bringing my fitness up to a decent level when I found this. I am hoping to be down to 205lbs. around the middle of April first of May.
My plan is to reduce the amount that I eat and drink (love a good beer) while increasing the percentage of vegetables, fruits and whole grains plus lots of water. I hope to be able to ride at least 3 days a week plus other exercise.

Any advice is welcome and good luck to everyone.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

GPeek said:


> Height: 6'3"
> Starting weight: 232lbs.
> Goal weight: 205lbs.
> Age: 39
> ...


Good luck, I know that you can do it:thumbsup:


----------



## skihillguy (Mar 29, 2004)

*I'm in too*

I started the year around 270
height 5'10"
age 43
I figure if I do this here it will help me be diligent. I can't wait to get back on the bike but this damm snow keeps piling up. I'm actually saving to buy a new Trance X. Had a couple of bikes stolen last fall.
But I am also trying skate skiing as a way of cross training. 
I find the hardest thing is I love to cook and eat so I am trying using the Lean |Cusine meals as a way of portion control and eating lots of fruit.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

*Eff it I'm IN*

Age: 25
Height: 6' 4"
Weight: 226
Goal: Around 205-210 by spring and ultimately been in good enough shape to race dual slalom in the summer.. I was running everyday at work up until the beginning of summer, due to injury's downhillin' I've been on a break.. Started running again this week and I'm trying to eat more healthy, which has been my downfall during the holidays.. My weekend riding and urban sessions during the week haven't been enough to keep the weight down, I got a bit of a shock when I went on the scale after my first day running, didn't realize I had let myself get to 226..
Reward: Looks almost as good as my new bike, commencal supreme mini-dh..


----------



## Kingdomseeder (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, I'm gonna bite too. I got back into riding last year and was able to reach a meager goal of putting 500 miles on my bike, but didn't lose any weight. One of the best summers in a long time.
Age: 43
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 215
My goal for this year is to be in at least the same riding shape I was in last fall, but I would like to be under 200lbs which hasn't been for about 15 yrs. I have started using the gym and swimming 2-3 times a week and also some snowshoeing. Not much of a winter rider....yet, but things could change. Thanks EJ for the start up and lets see what happens if we can keep the motivation for the year:thumbsup:
I'll see if I can find a picture to post


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

*Monday Morning Weigh-in!*

Starting Weight (1/10/07: 207
Short Term Goal: <200
Current Weight (1/14/07): 206
Net Change: -1lb

Hey, it's a start!


----------



## fatgrasshopper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey gang... Do you mind if I tag along? I turned 40 in December. I weighed in January 01 at 256lbs(the most I have ever weighed) I am 5'9 and built like a human bowling ball. I have always said I am in shape for the shape I am in, but thats not working anymore!!! I am glad I stumbled over this thread. It seems to be very motivating.I have been watching it since it started, but today I committed myself!!! My short term goal is 220lbs by April 29 for a AMBC race here in Maryland. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## adanthang (Oct 9, 2006)

*In!*

I am in!

Age: 37
Weight: 228 on 1/1/08

I think my target weight should be around 175-180, but I haven't weighed that since college, so I don't know for sure. My goal (I know it is aggressive) is to get to 180 lbs by Memorial Day weekend. It'll be a great way to start the summer. I'll reassess then.

How am I going to do it? Eat healthier, right-sized portioned foods. Drink less Coke and beer. I am fortunate that I have some singletrack between home and work. I've been able to get to the trail a little before sunrise and get about an hour of riding in before work. Will continue to do that, longer rides on the weekend and a little weight training here and there. Game on!


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

O.K. I figured that this might be something good to join for motivation, I'm currently 210 pounds of meat and cheese and starting to really notice the gut, this is pretty optimistic but I plan to get down to 170 by the summer. I'll be on the trainer for probably 2-3 hours a day and cut back on all the extra snacks.


----------



## takers (Jan 4, 2008)

Ill join in currently @..
29yrs old
6'1
205--210lbs
goal = 180 - 185 by september

hopefully I can do this all while quitting smoking to boot! Ill throw some snapshots up when I get my back in


----------



## jaysmith (Feb 11, 2007)

As of today, 15 lbs down, 45 to go (to the target of 220).

Not bad for just starting and not getting the bike on the trainer yet.


----------



## Konish (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh gawd...I guess I'm in too.

My biggest problem has been the yo-yo weight cycles I've been on all my life. There are times when I weigh sub 200#s, then slowly creep up the scale until I can't take it anymore and get back on the wagon.

And yes, I always *swear* I'll never go back to being overweight again. Still, it happens.

As with most of you guys, I'm pretty endomorphic as I gain muscle fairly quickly without much work, but have a heck of a time getting lean (so I have a overlying layer of persistent body fat). As an example I had to buy 3 suits for work and had a size 48+ jacket, but have a 38" waist. 

Currently:
37 (38 in April)
227#
5'11"

Goals are 210 by APR and a 185 by next OCT. 

R/
K


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

This is a great thread. I've been looking for some inspiration, and this is a good start. 

Currently:
6'
344 lbs as of 1/14/07. Down from 349 on 12/22. I actually lost weight over the Holidays!!! 

Goal:
Lose 5-8 lbs a month with an ultimate weight loss of <300 by the end of the year. I'd like to get down to my all time low 220 when I was in the Army.

How I intend to meet my goal:
I finally got my bike fixed after being out of commission for 3 years due to a blown fork and no $$$. I'm going to ride 2-3 times a week, as well as light weight lifting 3 times a week. Weather has been crappy the past month or so, snd historically gets worse this time of year so I am looking at getting a set of rollers too. 

I have been eating 4-5 small meals a day, which with working nights is easier than I though it would be. I eat 2 Lean Cuisine/Healthy Choice, a salad, 2 pieces of fruit at different times, and usually eggs and toast or cereal when I get home from work.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

askibum02 said:


> This is a great thread. I've been looking for some inspiration, and this is a good start.
> 
> Currently:
> 6'
> ...


I know it sounds tough, But you can do it. At my heaviest I was over 400 lbs and my Doc told me if I didn't change something I would not make it to 40 years old. I am 45 now. It took me 7 years to get to the 282lb level that I am right now but it is worth it. I no longer have to take diabetes meds and feel 100% better. Myself and everyone that posted in this forum is here to help you and hopefully we can all inspire each other. I don't want to be a clyde anymore. Can't wait until I drop below 200lbs. Course, I'll probably celebrate by going out and eating ice cream (but only once)


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Now remember on Monday the 21st, we have to report back in............


----------



## Silicor (Jan 15, 2008)

Starting weight: 300 lbs

Age: 39
Height: 6'
Weight loss goals: End of April -30, end of June -45, end of year -60, goal weight target is 220 for now
Other goal: hit a trail by the end of April... I'm way too out of shape for it now and it is a bit intimidating. Win my YMCA biggest "winner" contest...

How I'm planning on doing it: Weights 2-3 times a week (doing it now), Tennis 1-2 times a week( just starting back from last Nov.), bike 3-4 times a week, one day a week of relaxation. I'm also going to go strict weight watchers to make sure I control portions and improve my metabolism. 

The really sad part is, I'm not starting my diet change untill mid next week where my I get officially wieghed in to the biggest winner contest (I mean $500 bucks is on the line). I'm not dieting now, but I am trying to get some endurance get my legs used to pedaling...


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

*Bad week*

I was doing good, hitting the gym and getting in some rides, finally broke the 250 mark, down to 247 lbs.

But this week has been tough. Early in the week business travel really killed my diet (ate and drank a lot of carbs), however, I did make it to the hotel fitness center each morning. Upon returning home I was back up to 253lbs. I now got a cold and was not able to make it to the gym yesterday or this morning, and this weekend is booked with family events, so no riding.

Next week, I again am travelling, which will be tough again. But hopefully after that, I will not be travelling again for several months.

I will post my progress in the weigh in.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*in!*

01/02/2007: 240.8
09/08/2007: 227.3
01/01/2008: 235.8 
01/19/2008: 225.0

Age: 29
Goal weight: 195.0
Reward: Buying lighter weight springs for the bike.

Methodology: 
Ride more!
Run 2 miles 5x a week
Gym 3x a week
Weighing in EVERY day.

Less beer, more wine.
Healthy portions.


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

*In*

Age: 28

Height: 6'3

Current Weight: 275

Goal: 220

Before the holidays (and my new son), I was at 260. I can get back down to that fairly quickly, but I seem to hit a plateau at that weight for some reason. Once I break that, I have a feeling more weight will fall off relatively easier. At least until I hit another plateau.

I need to get back to my workout schedule (easier said than done with a newborn), and just eat better. Not to mention less. Seems the more stressed I get, the larger my portions get. That, and cutting beer.

Great thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Not sure I qualify, but I'll be watching from the sidelines. Bear was a big inspiration to me (Local Austinite). I followed his advice as well as some others here and have lost ~12lbs. 

I still think that for weight & height I'm a mini clyde. 

38 years old

5'5" tall

Starting weight (Nov 07) 197lbs

Current weight 185lbs

Goal 155 to 160 by November

Short term goal 175#'s by April for a trip to OR

Changed my eating habits (Thanks Ted) Ride more (after the ribs heal) go to the gym for spin classes & weight training


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

*I'm in*

Age: 18
Height: 6'
Current: 205lb
Goal: 185
How: Just ordered a xc/trail bike, that'll allow me to ride more, I've had a DH bike for the last year, would only ride it when shuttling, or at lift accessed mountains. I'll be commuting all the way/part of the way to work 4 times a week. Need to cut soda out of my diet, doesn't help I have a soda machine 2ft. from my workstand at work.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Man, what an inspirational thread....good luck to all who are "in". I know we can all do it!


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm joining in! Buying a scale later today to tomorrow morning's weigh-in.


----------



## dweikert (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, since the topic of this thread is ultimately the reason I've been browsing this forum, I may as well say "Hi" and get the first post out of the way.

Still shopping for and trying to decide on a bike so I'm at a slight disadvantage right now. 

Age: 52
Height: 6'2"
Current: 262
Goal: 230

I'm not the biggest here but looks like I may be the oldest, or at least one of...

What I'm going to do is buy a bike and ride it.

No real reward in mind if/when I hit my goal. Just want to get my clothes to fit better and get back into shape. With an early retirement coming in hopefully 7-8 years, I want to be healthy enough to enjoy it and don't want to wait till the last minute to get there.

Good luck to all,
Dan


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

dweikert said:


> Well, since the topic of this thread is ultimately the reason I've been browsing this forum, I may as well say "Hi" and get the first post out of the way.
> 
> Still shopping for and trying to decide on a bike so I'm at a slight disadvantage right now.
> 
> ...


Well, get you a bike and get ta riding


----------



## dweikert (Jan 19, 2008)

EDDIE JONES said:


> Well, get you a bike and get ta riding


Actually, tomorrow's a holiday for me and I'm planning to hit one or more of the LBSs and get rolling. :thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

dweikert said:


> Actually, tomorrow's a holiday for me and I'm planning to hit one or more of the LBSs and get rolling. :thumbsup:


Great, you will love it


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

*In*

Start Weight: 205lbs

Age:40

Goals: Speed


----------



## Black Earth (Jan 16, 2006)

Say, as long as you can ride, your never to old


----------



## jerrykrug (May 23, 2006)

I too am now "in". I have been watching the threads for a few months, now its my turn. Been in the gym and eating better since Dec 1st. I am already down #20 from the start so here it is

age- 42 
height - 6'4" 
weight currently 265 (from 285 on Dec 1st) 

short term goal- under 250 by summer then 240-230 

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## bs6477 (Jan 21, 2008)

*life is too short !!*

Ok, I'll bite

33yrs old, 6' 6" tall

june 07' 382-lbs

jan 20th 08' 302-lbs

I have not started riding yet, I ordered a Cannondale F29 two weeks ago, hope to have it this week.As for my goal weight (I don't hope too) I will be no more than 245 lbs by years end. I road bikes years ago when I was in high school & college, and about a month ago I road my brothers bike for an hour or so, and fell in love all over again. I now have a new definition for happiness " happiness is a new bicycle"


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

bs6477 said:


> Ok, I'll bite
> 
> 33yrs old, 6' 6" tall
> 
> ...


Good job so far, keep it up:thumbsup:


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Pulling the trigger!*

Jan.1 230lbs.

Not sick and feeling good Jan. 14 228lbs.

I have been checking in with you guys and I have finally got over my cold and can get some exercise in.

I am 34 yrs old 6'1" and weigh 228 as of last weigh-in on 1/14

GOAL! 195lbs by summer...

I actually rode three times last week, it's been pretty cold in the HiDesert. Anyway, is it possible to get to 195 by summer? I have eliminated cream and sugar from my coffee, reduced my portion sizes, and have added the treadmill to my daily routine. Riding is when I can sneak out or when my friends don't flake...

Thanks!


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

*wrong direction*

Another week of business travel and another week of gaining instead of losing!! I even hit the treadmill in the hotel each morning, but the carbs that I consumed at all the restaraunts outweighed my little bit of exercise. Hopefully this sleet and rain will break so I can get in some riding this weekend.

+5 lb week = bummed


----------



## SenorSlacker (Sep 14, 2007)

Current Weight: 203. I'm down 7 pounds from 3 weeks ago. I'm hoping to break 200 by the end of the month.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Progress*

Unfortunately I seem to have stalled at the 219-220 mark. Though, I have to think some of this is muscle as I am lifiting 2-3 days a week again. Focusing on core exercises.

2x week - 45 minutes high intensity spin class, followed by 30-35 minutes on the Stepmill, keeping the step mill between 70-80% Max HR to try and burn fat at that point.

2x-3x week - 20 minutes bike at 90 rpm 70% as warm up, 25 minutes lifting focusing on core and big movements, 7 minutes stretch followed by 15-30 high intensity cardio if time permits.

1-2 times week, long walk with the dog etc.

No question my clothes are feeling better, particularly my suits and dress shirts. Noticable difference already in the neck. That said, my goal is to be able to wear my size 44 suits again by May (they are a bigger 44, but still, I should be there)

Also committing to a race series again this year.

Summer goal (June 1) - 200lbs

End of summer goal - 190lbs. That will be my lightest in 15 years.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

35 YO
6'2"

Old me: Jan 2007 = 210 lbs
Surgery in April 2007 down to 182 in 3 weeks. Not a good way to lose weight.

Start: Jan 1, 2008 = 194
No refined sugar, no wheat, and no dairy for two weeks to start the year.

Today: Jan 29, 2008 = 182
Now I eat "healthy" foods only. No refined flour or sugar. And minimum 30g of fiber per day and 96 oz of plain H2O.

Goal: June 1 = 165
Plan: Walk every morning for 30 mins and run or bike every afternoon for 30 mins. Plus a few long rides each week - 2 to 3 hrs. Also, "core" training - sit-ups and push-ups. I hope to add weight training after 30 to 45 days of the current program.

I think I can average a pound a week for 17 weeks. My old racing weight was 145 but that was 16 years ago, so 165 would be pretty good.

I have a thread in PA forums to track my rides.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

*Any tips on motivation*

Any tips on staying motivated.

Made it through the holidays pretty good, hit the new year great. Was maintaining my low carb diet, hitting the gym, getting in some rides. Last few weeks, business travel and weather has kept me from riding. Getting tougher to drag myself out of bed to get to the gym and my low carb diet has gone to the wayside. Scale is going up instead of down. Just tonight, Bible study was at our house and my wife made cookies and had chips and salsa for snack (sometimes I don't think my wife is very supportive!!) and I was good through the entire group meeting. But when everyone left and I was cleaning up while my wife was putting the kids to bed, I snuck 5 or 6 cookies.

Anyway, done complaining, just wanted to see if anyone had any tips on staying motivated and keeping up the will power (which I lack most of the time).


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

gasiorv said:


> Any tips on staying motivated.
> 
> Made it through the holidays pretty good, hit the new year great. Was maintaining my low carb diet, hitting the gym, getting in some rides. Last few weeks, business travel and weather has kept me from riding. Getting tougher to drag myself out of bed to get to the gym and my low carb diet has gone to the wayside. Scale is going up instead of down. Just tonight, Bible study was at our house and my wife made cookies and had chips and salsa for snack (sometimes I don't think my wife is very supportive!!) and I was good through the entire group meeting. But when everyone left and I was cleaning up while my wife was putting the kids to bed, I snuck 5 or 6 cookies.
> 
> Anyway, done complaining, just wanted to see if anyone had any tips on staying motivated and keeping up the will power (which I lack most of the time).


One of the most important things is that your family understands what you are trying to do....mine does the same thing as yours...temptations, but I know that I have to get my weight down, or I could die from diabetes, stroke, or any of the other diseases that come with obesity....when my doctor told me 8 years ago that if I did not change something I wouldn't make it to 40 years old, I listened...that motivates me


----------



## fatlad (Mar 19, 2006)

My current weight is somewhere around 250lbs.

I need to get down to around 210 by May and my goal for year end is less than 190

I'm 5 foot 10 and 59 years old.

Riding a rigid singlespeed


----------



## averen (Jul 18, 2006)

averen said:


> Count me in too!
> 
> Current Weight: 230lbs
> Height: 6'1"
> ...


Down to 222 as of this morning! Not too horrible for 3 weeks! I've been riding to/from work a lot (14 miles a day) and eating better. This is the lightest I've been in a long while!

I'll be super excited once I hit 219! I haven't been under 220 in like 5+ years.

Jared


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

averen said:


> Down to 222 as of this morning! Not too horrible for 3 weeks! I've been riding to/from work a lot (14 miles a day) and eating better.  This is the lightest I've been in a long while!
> 
> I'll be super excited once I hit 219! I haven't been under 220 in like 5+ years.
> 
> Jared


Outstanding job...I'll be stoked when my toes become visible without stooping over to see them


----------



## averen (Jul 18, 2006)

gasiorv said:


> Anyway, done complaining, just wanted to see if anyone had any tips on staying motivated and keeping up the will power (which I lack most of the time).


For me diets don't work. I'm a carbivore, and I realize that and fully embrace it...love me some carbs. I would cut out red meat before I cut out bread! Also watch out for "empty" calories (sodas, pop, whatever you call it...stay away)

So I just watch how much of what I eat and make exercising fun. I try NOT to go to the gym, although if the weather sucks I'll go to a spin class a couple nights a week. I generally ride 14+ miles a day, which is my commute to work and back. On weekends I try to get out on the mountain bike and ride at least 10 miles of trails...and then ride about 30 miles on the road bike the next day...or more trails 

I get an awesome workout just on the bike...and best of all it doesn't feel like a workout (well, not mentally, my body would beg to differ!)

I think the best thing is really the ride to and from work though...just those "maintenance" miles during the week help to keep the weight from building up.

Also keeping an exercise log is helpful and it will keep you on track and make you accountable for those days when you just didn't feel like getting out of bed or riding or whatever  since mine is pretty much all cycling I use mycyclinglog.com. Here is my profile: http://www.mycyclinglog.com/user_view.php?uid=2998

I also try to do all errands within a 5 mile radius on my bike...some are easier than others.

Another nice thing is that I've only filled up my car once this year  which is normally a weekly thing!

Good Luck!
Jared


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Averen, checked your log...that is some riding....good job


----------



## averen (Jul 18, 2006)

EDDIE JONES said:


> Averen, checked your log...that is some riding....good job


Thanks! It's hard to believe I ride that much...another good side affect of the log...it just doesn't seem like I rode close to 100 miles in the last week. I did close to 40 on Sunday though which helped to jump the numbers up there!

The log really helps to keep me motivated. I'll have a "hole" there today, and that makes me sad 

Jared


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll join in on this fo sho!

6'1". Started at 244 in September '07. Currently down to 211. 

1st goal is 195. Mainly for riding, but also to be in the next lower weight class for Judo competition. Already noticed a big difference in my riding since I've the lost the weight.

2nd goal is 185, depending on how I feel at 195. not sure how much muscle i put on when i gained my weight in college. i'd like to be lighter and more nimble for riding, so thats what I'm shootin' for.

As far as a reward, I'm not too sure. may sound funny, but I've told myself i was gonna get another tattoo when i got under 200 again, but thats unlikely...mainly just the ability to not be the last guy in the pack on rides will be very fulfilling. 

I'm doing weight watchers, practicing judo 2x a week and riding when it isn't raining. Have a 07 Enduro Expert waiting for me to pay off so i can start after work rides in the spring... can't wait.

good luck everyone!


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Cool yo!


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

I travel on business quite often as well. If I get in to the hotel and skip the fitness room, I tend to eat like a horse and have too much beer. Since the first of the yearmk when I hit the hotel in the evenings, I have been goinf down to the fitness room. I usually only spend half an hour on the bike or the treadmill, but find that if I do that I tend to do much better for the rest of the evening.


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Starting pic*

From last summer, at about 270 down from 285. Started the new year at 262, and am at 256 now. Working towards 220 by end of the year. 6'4", 48 years old. Sorry but no "action shot". Will try to get some at 250 in a few weeks, and then at the end.

.....no I didn't piss myself. Just fat boy sweat after 17miles in the humid southeast. Probably upper 90's with 85%-90% humidity.


----------



## Crisi di Fame (Jan 22, 2007)

*I'm hopp'n on the train too*

I love all the positive energy here and hope I can contribute.

34 y/o
221 lbs. in August 07
205 lbs. today
Target weight: 179 by August 2008 for Shendandoah 100. Gotta give Floyd a run for his money right....

My tips for eating better:

Taper your carb intake from morning to night.

Eat a well balanced breaky high in fiber and protein (Kashi Go-lean oatmeal and cereals are great and taste good too).

Drink at least 2 liters of water a day but aim for 4 L.

Shift the bigger meal of the day to lunch, make morning and afternoon snacks veggies, olives, nuts or fruit, and try to have a good sized salad with dinner each night. Try different lettuce.

Stop eating three hours before you go to bed. Your body can't produce HGH (human growth hormone) if it's digesting and producing insulin at the same time. By cutting food intake three hours before bed you'll sleep better, recover from your rides better (when you sleep your body releaes small amounts of HGH; why do you think the dopers use it??? Cause it works, we just have to settle for smaller amounts the natural way)

Eat your colors and avoid white foods. If you try and eat a rainbow colored meal, odds are you willl have to include lots of veggies. The brighter the color the more nutrients. Beets are chock full of goodness. Sweet potatoes are almost a perfect food (eat them for lunch though cause they do pack a carb punch but the nutritional bounus is worth it).

Have some dark chocolate if you crave sweets. It's good for you. Just have a small piece. One inch square will set your right if you learn to savor it. 

Good luck too all.

Sean


----------



## Monkeywrench75 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just happened across this thread and it fits me perfectly (and believe me its tough to get things to fit me!)

I'm currently 274 and 5'8" 32yo. I've struggled with my weight ever since college. 5 years ago I went from 265 to 220 to join the Army but my weight has gone back up since. I did some powerlifting in college so its not all fat weight but I'm by no means 2% bodyfat either LOL! Right now I'm sitting around 26-27%. 

I want to get down to around 220 again by fall. Thats where I feel the best. I have 3 kids and two of them are getting into biking and paintball and such and I want to be in better shape to go and do these things with them.


----------



## averen (Jul 18, 2006)

Crisi di Fame said:


> Sweet potatoes are almost a perfect food


Except for their awful taste  sorry...I just can't stand them! I know others love them...you're all just crazy!

My wife is diabetic (insulin dependent) and that helps to steer food choices for me as well. We discovered these little sugar free popsicles and fudgecicles. Each one is 15 calories and they're a great snack for when you're craving sweets! We also make our own sorbet, although we haven't done it in a while...lemon raspberry sorbet with splenda is pretty damn good and really low on the calories...although you wouldn't know when you're eating it!

We have to watch it with potatoes...they cause havoc on her blood sugar. They're a great food to have for riding though...lots of good carbs there!

Jared


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

well two weeks into it my diets way better now, at this point I waste my money buying sweets cause I can't get myself to eat them, my cloths are fitting better, but I don't own a scale so I can't really tell what my loses are but by my account I'm riding about 20-24 miles per session on the trainer.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

I have found myself getting paranoid about carbs...Is that normal?:skep:


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Eddie Jones...great thread. I think its helping a bunch of people. I started getting serious about fitness around late 2000 and have remained that way since. A word of caution to all, I have been quilty of and still am to a certain degree of convincing myself that 8 to 12 hours of vigorous exercise per week ENTITLES me to eat a little more of or to eat that thing I absolutley should not eat. I do put in the work to stay fit but making the decisions to eat the right things in the right amounts is my lifetime struggle and it directly affects my weight. You guys that have dropped or are dropping the big numbers are awesome...just do`nt think that as you approach your goal that it will become easier or easy. Maintianing the proper weight is for some people the toughest challenge they will ever face.
PS. Eddie, when I tried to completely cut out the carbs it was as if that was all I could think about was eating them. Try allowing a restricted amount and thats all. Thanks for the thread and support.


----------



## Crisi di Fame (Jan 22, 2007)

*Yes and no*



EDDIE JONES said:


> I have found myself getting paranoid about carbs...Is that normal?:skep:


Don't be afraid of carbohydrates. Be afraid of bad, empty carbs. Your body needs a balance of food sources. You NEED carbs. You NEED fat. You NEED protein.

You just have to remember to eat wholesome foods that aren't filled with junk fillers. Whole foods = non processed foods. Beans, lentils, veggies, fruit, lean protein; fish, chicken, turkey. If you just have to have red meat, buy grass fed beef. Grass fed beef is much lower in saturated fat and high in Omega 6's and DHA I think. Research grass fed beef and get the real answers.

Don't cut out carbs just learn when to eat them. For instance, don't chow down on a big bowl of pasta at night if you are trying to loose weight. Eat that pasta in the middle of the day when your brain needs that energy to think. Wean yourself of of carbs after lunch when your body is going into night mode.

Low carb diets are marketing fads. Don't believe the hype. Yes, they will work temporarily to just start your metabolism but it's not sustainable and not healthy.

To drive home this info please check out this 60 minute audio clip from Graeham Street, owner of Cyclo-Fuel/Cyclo-Core:

http://cyclo-core.com/FUEL-OTG-SPECIAL/seminar.html

I don't work for him, know him or have any stake in his company but I do use and believe in his training methodology. It's basic common sense stuff that we all know but by reading and listening to him explain things it helps motivate to stay on course.

The link is only active until Friday so try and listen today.

I hope this helps ease your fears about carbs. Bottom line is, you need good ones, just eat them at the right time of day and in the right quantity and you'll be good to go. Beware of low-fat foods too. They are often chock full of empty carbs in the form of processed sugars.

Hope this helps,

Sean


----------



## Crisi di Fame (Jan 22, 2007)

pitanan said:


> Eddie Jones...great thread. I think its helping a bunch of people. I started getting serious about fitness around late 2000 and have remained that way since. A word of caution to all, I have been quilty of and still am to a certain degree of convincing myself that 8 to 12 hours of vigorous exercise per week ENTITLES me to eat a little more of or to eat that thing I absolutley should not eat. I do put in the work to stay fit but making the decisions to eat the right things in the right amounts is my lifetime struggle and it directly affects my weight. You guys that have dropped or are dropping the big numbers are awesome...just do`nt think that as you approach your goal that it will become easier or easy. Maintianing the proper weight is for some people the toughest challenge they will ever face.
> PS. Eddie, when I tried to completely cut out the carbs it was as if that was all I could think about was eating them. Try allowing a restricted amount and thats all. Thanks for the thread and support.


Very good point pitanan. I used to think that I could go out ride for hours on end and then come home and empty the refrigerator. WRONG! You do need to replace the nutrients that you lost while exercising but you don't need as much as you think you do nor are you entitled to eat whatever you like (a whole pizza, double cheeseburger and huge soda) after a ride/training session.

We're all working so hard to drop and keep this weight off that we owe it to ourselves to eat smart. Don't cut your feet out from under you by over eating after a ride. Also, before a ride, you don't need to load up on carbs/sugar. It's just not true. If you want your body to learn to use fat as fuel then don't pour a bunch of carbs into the engine room before a ride and expect your body to burn fat first. Your body will utilize the most efficient fuel source first which is the carb/sugar. If you have eaten a well balanced meal carbs/protein/fat 2-3 hours before your ride you're good to go. Your body will adjust and you will see results.

I know this kinda goes against what you've been told in the past but I have seen the results first hand and I feel better and ride stronger.

Just my $.02.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## bahamabluez (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope it's not too late to jump on. I'm in.
32 years old
Current weight 255 lbs @ 6' tall.
Current goal 215 lbs. I powerlifted at this weight for years and felt great. I still plan on light lifting.
My weight has went up about 40 lbs in the last few years due to inactivity, fast food, and eating too much at one time or at the wrong time(before bed or no breakfast).
I just bought a new fisher piranha plus an 85 year old house that needs work, so I hope to lose this weight by summer.
Lots of luck to all that are trying to shed that weight!
I have started a better diet and am drinking lots of water


----------



## Glen Campbell (Oct 15, 2007)

*get fit*

Good job guys, I know loosing weight is very tough especialy when getting older, Im 45 now and weigh about 190, but i was up to 260 at one point so I know its not imposible. thier was a time in my life over 10 years ago that i was at a lean 170 lbs. so I would like to at least get to 180. Keep up the good work and dont eat after 6 pm and it will come off.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome thread, guys.

I started riding in 1994 and was 285#. Within the year I'd gotten down to 220ish, and since then I've bobbed between 190 and 235. I'm about 225ish right now, which is not great for optimal health and performance but it ain't 285#, either.

Good luck, guys! I'm driving myself back down to below 200#, and man those last few pounds are buggers to keep off. 

p.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Paul B said:


> Awesome thread, guys.
> 
> I started riding in 1994 and was 285#. Within the year I'd gotten down to 220ish, and since then I've bobbed between 190 and 235. I'm about 225ish right now, which is not great for optimal health and performance but it ain't 285#, either.
> 
> ...


These guys are what makes this thread and forum great...By posting in this thread regularly, it shows their commitment to getting their fitness and lives in line health-wise. I am proud to be the mod on this forum because of that. And the exchange of good info on riding for us big boned guys is an example of cooperation that members in all the other forums should follow...There is never a cross word said in this forum...Just encouraging words and wisdom being passed along


----------



## daven007 (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys rock.

I am 43 and top 245 on a bad day. When I was in the best shape of my adult life at 27/28 I was bouncing off 179 like it was a rev limiter. My body won't go lower. I am 5' 11" and have always been "big". Even when running track and cross country. I am shooting for 195. 

Yes. This is my first post.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

daven007 said:


> You guys rock.
> 
> I am 43 and top 245 on a bad day. When I was in the best shape of my adult life at 27/28 I was bouncing off 179 like it was a rev limiter. My body won't go lower. I am 5' 11" and have always been "big". Even when running track and cross country. I am shooting for 195.
> 
> Yes. This is my first post.


Welcome, you will find that these guys are fairly inspirational and full of knowledge. If you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## da_eddio (Sep 23, 2006)

*thought i'd get involved*

i'm 22 and 6'4

at the start of the year i weighed in at 248lbs and curently im down to 231lbs.

my target is to get down to 210lbs, any less and i would look ridiculous given my height hehe


----------



## cglow1home (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all, I am 42 yrs, 6-2 and 268lbs. After my bad knee surgery and 5 months off my feet, I gained 40lbs that i want to get rid of . My goal is to get down to 235 by the end of summer and now that i can ride again i have a chance...lol!


----------



## 1FNG (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright... I just bumped into this forum while checking out the Whole MTBR thing... Here's my story... I started in 2000 weighing in at 328 lbs... I had issues even walking up a set of stairs... Heart issues run in my family and at that time my brother at age 35 was having issues that damn near killed him... I was and am 10 years younger than him... I'm 33 now... This sparked a new lifestyle for me... I was in love with life and not ready to cash out yet... I had for many years been an avid skateboarder and bmxer and during College I thought it was time to grow up and move one... WORST F'N THING I EVER DID TO MYSELF... With that going on I took up my new hobby Beer, and Cigs... Not a drinking problem except on the weekends I loved to party... Speeding up the story - I am now over 80 lbs lighter... I haven't drank or smoked anything for over 4 years... I race mountain bikes for fun, this year taking on the MASS Endurance Series in Pa and overall just enjoyin life... Here's the next big kicker... I changed my passion for life to fitness and now work full time as a Certified Personal Trainer helping others reach their goals as others have helped me reach mine... I love it... Couldn't be happier... Diet is key... Support, especially wives or closest family, is key and having the balls to say when the goin get's tough you get tougher... Best of luck for all of you as we struggle with the same bull ea. day... I'm offering both this forum and my email [email protected] for anyone to ask questions or look for tips if needed... I still fight the same fight daily as ea. and every one of you and offer any help I can... Keep on keepin on... I'm also in to Tattoos and have a sleeve on my left arm... My hands say "Rise Above", wrist says "Carpe Diem" and every day I look at that and it keeps me going... Best of Luck... Straus


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

Yesterday morning it was muddy due to rains during the night, so in lieu of going riding I decided to do some trail mtc. Some recent storms blew over some trees and pushed a lot of debris against a creek crossing bridge which effectively now turned it into a dam. So I tackled the trees and cleaning up the debris at the bridge, took me about three hours. This was tough work and a good work out, at first I was feeling like I should be riding, but when I was finished, I was wore out and felt like I just spent an hour in the gym lifting weights.
If your trails are muddy right now, but you still want to get outside and get a workout, I recommend going out and doing some trail mtc. Just walking the trails carrying the tools is a good workout and then moving trees, debris, etc... gets the muscles moving and heart pumping. Overall a good workout now and it will make your riding later much more fun!!


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

1FNG said:


> Alright... I just bumped into this forum while checking out the Whole MTBR thing... Here's my story... I started in 2000 weighing in at 328 lbs... I had issues even walking up a set of stairs... Heart issues run in my family and at that time my brother at age 35 was having issues that damn near killed him... I was and am 10 years younger than him... I'm 33 now... This sparked a new lifestyle for me... I was in love with life and not ready to cash out yet... I had for many years been an avid skateboarder and bmxer and during College I thought it was time to grow up and move one... WORST F'N THING I EVER DID TO MYSELF... With that going on I took up my new hobby Beer, and Cigs... Not a drinking problem except on the weekends I loved to party... Speeding up the story - I am now over 80 lbs lighter... I haven't drank or smoked anything for over 4 years... I race mountain bikes for fun, this year taking on the MASS Endurance Series in Pa and overall just enjoyin life... Here's the next big kicker... I changed my passion for life to fitness and now work full time as a Certified Personal Trainer helping others reach their goals as others have helped me reach mine... I love it... Couldn't be happier... Diet is key... Support, especially wives or closest family, is key and having the balls to say when the goin get's tough you get tougher... Best of luck for all of you as we struggle with the same bull ea. day... I'm offering both this forum and my email [email protected] for anyone to ask questions or look for tips if needed... I still fight the same fight daily as ea. and every one of you and offer any help I can... Keep on keepin on... I'm also in to Tattoos and have a sleeve on my left arm... My hands say "Rise Above", wrist says "Carpe Diem" and every day I look at that and it keeps me going... Best of Luck... Straus


Thank you for your generous offer...I am sure you will be a great source of infor for us big boned guys...Thanks


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

*Time Has Come*

Here's my story:

Age: 27 yrs

Starting Weight (2/18/08): 321.5

Goal: 200lbs or less

I am an "athletic" 300+ lbs, if you can call it that. Most people say I look like I only weigh 270 or so, but, the scale doesn't lie. In the mid-late 90's when I was in High School, I was a hardcore Mountain Biker. Couldnt get enough of it. I was in great shape all the time. Then, some financial crisis occured in 1997 which forced me to sell my beloved bike. And just like that, I was out of the sport. I went off to college and began down the path which brought me here today. In 2002 I was up to 295 lbs, the heaviest I had ever been. At the time I was planning to go into the coast guard. I dropped to 220, and thats what I weighed when I got married in Nov 2002. Some things happened and I ended up not going in the coast guard and began to pack the weight back on.

Last year, I decided I wanted to get back in to mtn biking so I bought a Gary Fisher Pirahna. Sad to say, I only road it 3 times, then put it up. As of Jan. 7, I was up to 
320+, my new heaviest weight. I decided the time has come for me to change everything. I quit chewing tobacco, quit eating fast food, quit drinking soda. I am not on a "diet", I am on a life changing journey. The stories I have read here have inspired me. I want to eventually enter a mtn bike race again and actually compete.

I look forward to sharing my journey with all of you.


----------



## SenorSlacker (Sep 14, 2007)

*My body if fighting me!*



SenorSlacker said:


> I'm in!
> Height: 5'8"
> Age: 37
> Current Weight: 210
> ...


This has been a lot harder than I imagined. For the past 2 weeks I have kept my weight at 199lbs. Last week I hurt my back and this weekend I spent on the bed trying to recover. Guess what, I weighed myself today I'm back up to 204. I've been fighting my body to get below 200 and the fight continues. Unfortunately until my back heals, I'm off the bike which means I really have to watch what I eat. But the fight will continue.

My goal for the end of this month is to begin March 1st under 200 lbs. I'm hoping to end March under 190.

Wish me luck, the fight will go on.

Senor slacker


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

SenorSlacker said:


> This has been a lot harder than I imagined. For the past 2 weeks I have kept my weight at 199lbs. Last week I hurt my back and this weekend I spent on the bed trying to recover. Guess what, I weighed myself today I'm back up to 204. I've been fighting my body to get below 200 and the fight continues. Unfortunately until my back heals, I'm off the bike which means I really have to watch what I eat. But the fight will continue.
> 
> My goal for the end of this month is to begin March 1st under 200 lbs. I'm hoping to end March under 190.
> 
> ...


Good luck, I know you can do it:thumbsup:


----------



## CoastTrash (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow Roddy you sound just like me! Back in highschool I was in to mtb but had a some broken bones by the time they had healed I had out grew my bike. Didn't have the money to buy another one. Well I left my self go into a depression and ate to comfort. So I am now the biggest I have ever been 310ish or so and like you "atheletic." I am active I play ultimate frisbee on my colleges club team and play just about every intermural sport there is. Like you I want to join the Coast Guard school isn't going all that well for me. I have always wanted to join I just figured why not go ahead join now and stop paying for classes that I can't pass.

Now for me I am 6'1 310ish I don't know my exact weight since I don't own a scale. I think I am mentally ready to do this. I have plenty of support mainly because my friend races road bike and wants to get into mtb. He is a very fit person and is helping get into shape. As far as my diet is I have started eatting less and healthier. My goal is atleast to get down to 220. I don't have a set plan on when thats going to happend. I will keep yall up to date on the "Monday morning checkin."

Here is a picture of me back in late Dec with my sister in Hawaii.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Reading some of the goals here made me post this.
First of all, I went from 265 to 179 then back to 205, so I know the drill.
You gotta burn 3500 cals to lose pound. Net minus 3500 cals, not just ride until your ride computer says you spent 3500 cals. So if you are consistently net minus 500 calories every single day, without cheating and taking a day off, it will take 7 days to lose a pound. Not just work out to the tune of 500 calories. Hit the pillow being negative 500 calories for the day. Big , big difference. 7 x 500 = 3500. So if you want to lose 10 pounds, it will take 70 days. If you want to lose 20 lbs, it will take almost half a year.
Think about that one for a while, let it sink in. For me, this was the most important thing that motivated me to just ride more and eat less.


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

Last September ~ 320 lbs.










Last week i decided to realy make a push to loose a lot of weight. Checked the scales and i weighed in at 333.5lbs  Also decided to measure my belly width, a whopping 158cm's diameter.

all week i have ate properly, done 15 miles or riding all demanding singletrack, lifted weights twice and walked 3 miles uphill from my work to my house twice.

Checked the scales and i am 327.6 lbs, 154cm belly - chuffed 

Slowly but surely i'll get there i hope!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

this is an awesome thread. 
i'm 24 220 pounds I gained about 15 pounds after a snowboarding injury in Feb 2007. My goal is to drop to 180 in a year and a quarter. 
I've already begun altering my diet, I've cut sodas, beer and other unnecessary beverages. I've switched from processed flours to whole grains. I eat a ton more vegetables and fruits. and have cut out burgers and other goodies. 

I'm going to ride my Hardtail as much as possible I have a small loop behind my house - this way when the weather is shoddy i can at least make a few laps before getting on the stationary. Also I plan on taking my dog for longer walks. ALl this in addition to playing hoops and working out at the Y. 

If i complete my goal and if i have the money i'm going to buy a new yeti 575 or the new versus AM bike.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

RobHoss said:


> Last September ~ 320 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can do it...I (we) have faith in you...At your age it should come off a little easier than it will for those of us in the 40's...We are here for you and will give you all the encouragement that you need....


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

ryan_daugherty said:


> this is an awesome thread.
> i'm 24 220 pounds I gained about 15 pounds after a snowboarding injury in Feb 2007. My goal is to drop to 180 in a year and a quarter.
> I've already begun altering my diet, I've cut sodas, beer and other unnecessary beverages. I've switched from processed flours to whole grains. I eat a ton more vegetables and fruits. and have cut out burgers and other goodies.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum...I know that you will be riding that new bike shortly. Just keep pushing and it will drop off. Any questions, just post them and with all the knowledge that exists in this forum you will have your answers to just about any question


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

RobHoss said:


> Last September ~ 320 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OT: nice kona - i'm liking the pike. 
Back on Topic: keep riding bro - i just signed up for the Fatboy Challenge today and i just made this thread my Homepage to help keep me motivated. 
Good Luck!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

SenorSlacker said:


> This has been a lot harder than I imagined. For the past 2 weeks I have kept my weight at 199lbs. Last week I hurt my back and this weekend I spent on the bed trying to recover. Guess what, I weighed myself today I'm back up to 204. I've been fighting my body to get below 200 and the fight continues. Unfortunately until my back heals, I'm off the bike which means I really have to watch what I eat. But the fight will continue.
> 
> My goal for the end of this month is to begin March 1st under 200 lbs. I'm hoping to end March under 190.
> 
> ...


Try, some basic yoga. I'm going to start doing it w/ my girlfriend. I figure it will keep me flexible - which should reduce injuries. hopefully.


----------



## ten20life (Mar 8, 2008)

*The new guy to biking.... HOOKED!*

Hello All.... I'm new to the forums and the first thing that caught my eye, "Fatboy Challenge" hmmm right up my alley! I have learned in the past few months of eating right and alot of exercise, that holding yourself publicly accountable is a motivational tool! Alittle bit about myself...

My recent goal/accomplishment/obsession is taking control of my life again. Getting healthy & fit to feel better, do more and be around longer for my family. In 1997, I finished my enlistment with the US Air Force and weighed 230lbs at 6'1", 18% body fat. It could have been better, but I was satisfied with my fitness at that point in my life. I believe I carried the weight well. That is my current/realistic weight loss GOAL. The pounds started packing on the day I left the military. With no more accountability for my physical fitness--little did I know the downward spiral I was on. Over the past 10 years, I packed on a additional whopping 118lbs, and began experiencing the onset of some serious health issues if I did not change my ways and FAST! That's right, I hit an all time high of 350lbs, less than a year ago (Jan 07'). I was looking at issues of high blood pressure and increased blood sugar levels. I began to change my eating habits and reduce/eliminate alot of my fried, fatty foods and sweets. OMG especially the Soda's -- I was drinking Coca-Cola and Mountain Dew like a person should be drinking water. (First thing in the morning, all through the day, even till bed time). And never drinking water. People would just say, "You carry it well, your just a big guy" .. BS! I was a fat a$$ (not ashamed to admit it). Just proportionally so&#8230; I initially lost 35lbs on my own just by adjusting my lifestyle and eating habits. In September 07, I started to eat a healthy diet (primarily fat free, but not completely) and drink nothing but lots of water (120 oz.) a day. This alone was a major change for me. I took the so called "bull by the horns" and buckled down. I visited my Family Practice Doctor who also runs a weight loss where his patients have lost total of 23,225 lbs and counting. I started their meal guidelines and weighed in at 315lbs at 43% body fat. For the past four months I have been riding my Motobecane hybrid, 15 miles a day. When I wake, I ride 7.5 miles (30 mins @ approx. 15 mph) and another 7.5 miles when I get home around 6pm. I lift weights every other day and currently use BSN "Atro-Phex", MRI "Black Powder" and BSN Syntha-6 Protein. Today, I'm proud to say I weigh 233lbs!!! I have gone from a size 50 pants to a size 38. Lost I've lost 10 inches around my waist line and my body fat has dropped to 22%. I used to snore SO loud that my wife would sometimes leave the room and sleep on the couch. She hasn't heard me snore since...... My blood sugars had reached the 240's and I now maintain mid 80's low 90's. I'm going to maintain my weight and concentrate on definition and muscle composition. WORK IN PROGRESS!

GLAD TO BE PART OF THE FORUMS!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

ten20life said:


> Hello All.... I'm new to the forums and the first thing that caught my eye, "Fatboy Challenge" hmmm right up my alley! I have learned in the past few months of eating right and alot of exercise, that holding yourself publicly accountable is a motivational tool! Alittle bit about myself...
> 
> My recent goal/accomplishment/obsession is taking control of my life again. Getting healthy & fit to feel better, do more and be around longer for my family. In 1997, I finished my enlistment with the US Air Force and weighed 230lbs at 6'1", 18% body fat. It could have been better, but I was satisfied with my fitness at that point in my life. I believe I carried the weight well. That is my current/realistic weight loss GOAL. The pounds started packing on the day I left the military. With no more accountability for my physical fitness--little did I know the downward spiral I was on. Over the past 10 years, I packed on a additional whopping 118lbs, and began experiencing the onset of some serious health issues if I did not change my ways and FAST! That's right, I hit an all time high of 350lbs, less than a year ago (Jan 07'). I was looking at issues of high blood pressure and increased blood sugar levels. I began to change my eating habits and reduce/eliminate alot of my fried, fatty foods and sweets. OMG especially the Soda's -- I was drinking Coca-Cola and Mountain Dew like a person should be drinking water. (First thing in the morning, all through the day, even till bed time). And never drinking water. People would just say, "You carry it well, your just a big guy" .. BS! I was a fat a$$ (not ashamed to admit it). Just proportionally so&#8230; I initially lost 35lbs on my own just by adjusting my lifestyle and eating habits. In September 07, I started to eat a healthy diet (primarily fat free, but not completely) and drink nothing but lots of water (120 oz.) a day. This alone was a major change for me. I took the so called "bull by the horns" and buckled down. I visited my Family Practice Doctor who also runs a weight loss where his patients have lost total of 23,225 lbs and counting. I started their meal guidelines and weighed in at 315lbs at 43% body fat. For the past four months I have been riding my Motobecane hybrid, 15 miles a day. When I wake, I ride 7.5 miles (30 mins @ approx. 15 mph) and another 7.5 miles when I get home around 6pm. I lift weights every other day and currently use BSN "Atro-Phex", MRI "Black Powder" and BSN Syntha-6 Protein. Today, I'm proud to say I weigh 233lbs!!! I have gone from a size 50 pants to a size 38. Lost I've lost 10 inches around my waist line and my body fat has dropped to 22%. I used to snore SO loud that my wife would sometimes leave the room and sleep on the couch. She hasn't heard me snore since...... My blood sugars had reached the 240's and I now maintain mid 80's low 90's. I'm going to maintain my weight and concentrate on definition and muscle composition. WORK IN PROGRESS!
> 
> GLAD TO BE PART OF THE FORUMS!


Glad to have you here man, the more the better. I just noticed you lost 115 in less than a year. Great job, I'm planning on getting rid of 40 big ones... and was planning on a year and a quarter. well done!


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Welcome aboard!*

Congratulations on the initial weightloss!:thumbsup:

Thanks for the inspiration and showing how motivation and determination can get you the results you want. But it takes hard work too, AWESOME JOB!


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

another tip is drink a lot of water. you know that thing about 8 glasses of water a day? How many did each of us drink today? If you are trying to burn fat, you will need 10 glasses of water a day, at least, every day. For a whole year. Big deal. Just like eating no more than 1500 calories a day for a year. Yeah it sucks, but big deal. It all comes down to do you want to change, or not.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

OK, I'm in.

Started at 278 last year, dropped down to 260, mostly as a result of riding. Need to get to 235. Given my height of 6'4", that is pretty reasonable. 

But I also Olympic lift (Snatch, C & J) so if I go too light my lifts will suffer. Bummer.

Anyway, will post results as I get them.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Count me in too.

Age: 23

Started the year at 255, and am now working on eating better foods and drinking more water.

Current weight: 245.2

My goal is to be sub-200 by the end of August, but I've yet to get out riding this year due to the massive amounts of snow that we still have. Hopefully it melts soon so I can get out there!


----------



## ButchJr (Mar 12, 2008)

*Started 310*

Been a while since I've been to MTBR. Love seeing other clydesdales on the forum.
I started the year at 310. I am currently 42 years old, 6'3 and 283 lbs. My goal is to get to 250 before my anniversary on June 4th. I just started riding again after having hip replacement surgery in Feb 2007. Now today I discover that my frame on my 2001 Kona Kula is cracked. I guess I gotta get a new bike.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

ButchJr said:


> Been a while since I've been to MTBR. Love seeing other clydesdales on the forum.
> I started the year at 310. I am currently 42 years old, 6'3 and 283 lbs. My goal is to get to 250 before my anniversary on June 4th. I just started riding again after having hip replacement surgery in Feb 2007. Now today I discover that my frame on my 2001 Kona Kula is cracked. I guess I gotta get a new bike.


what a shame about the cracked frame, at least you have a good excuse to get something new.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Late to the party, but I'd like to join the challenge.

Got a bit of a story to go with it.

In November of 2006 I was the heaviest I've ever been at 278. I got really serious about losing weight and got down to 247 by Feb 11th of 07 when I ran into a tree skiing. I ended up sitting on the couch for 6 weeks because I couldn't move much, and fell off the weightloss wagon. I was back to 268 in september of 07. My wife and I moved to Wisconsin and I wasn't going to be able ride outside through the winter (I'm just not that hardcore).

I decided to enter a triathlon (June 22 08 is my first) as a goal to keep me moving through the winter. I've been working out more then I have in many years. I lost 20 pounds between the end of September and Thanksgiving. I've been pretty steady since then but eating terribly. Since Christmas I lost a couple inches off my waist, so I am not terribly discouraged by the stagnant numbers on the scale.

This week my wife is away and I am on full time baby duty, which has made it hard to work out so I made this the week to get my eating back on track. 

My goal is to get to 228 by June 1st. My plan is to swim, bike and run 2 times each every week. with some body weight exercises thrown in during the week. I have a couple road tris lined up in June and July, then an Offroad tri in August.

My reward is a trip out west to Mountain Bike sometime in September or October. (I'd like to be down to 215 by then)


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

I fell off the wagon!! In here reading these posts trying to get my motivation back. Did get a few rides in this week, but didn't make it to the gym at all (1 hr time change killed me, couldn't get out of bed in the morning). Not making it to the gym really isn't that bad, but my diet has gone to heck this week. Candy, cookies, beer, tostitos, french fries, you name it, I ate it and all in the evenings. Suppose to rain all weekend, so I won't get in any rides. Got to get my head back in the game, one week won't kill me, but I can't let it get out of control!!


----------



## Norcalgeek41 (Mar 30, 2007)

*viral success*

Ok, I was 247 starting in september of 07, and was hovering at 223 since november. I was having a hard time dropping my last 8-10 pounds...and thanks to an 11 day flu bug, I did it:thumbsup: 
Although I did not ride for 11 days, today I am riding 8 pounds thinner thanks to a little viral support. 
NCG


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

*Is Eddie MIA???*

Hey Eddie!

What's with the disturbance in the force??? I tried the link you put in the e-mail, unfortunately, it did not work. Can you check to ensure the url is correct. Thanks!


----------



## mdgtracer (May 13, 2004)

*It Can happen*

I am 6'6" 205, I started out as 254, lost all 49 lbs in one summer of riding. That was 10 years ago, have not gained any back!!!

This is at the 2007 24hrs Moab.


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

http://outside.away.com/outside/bodywork/200205/200205shape_of_your_life.html

I am 6'2" and currently weigh around 220 lbs. The above link is to an exercise program/ way of living that 6 years ago got me from 255 down to 197. I just started it again the other day and it feels great to be exercising again. We have a 16 month old and free time has been no existent for a while. The nice thing about this program is that it doesn't require more than an hour at the most. Check it out, hope it helps.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sloan said:


> http://outside.away.com/outside/bodywork/200205/200205shape_of_your_life.html
> 
> I am 6'2" and currently weigh around 220 lbs. The above link is to an exercise program/ way of living that 6 years ago got me from 255 down to 197. I just started it again the other day and it feels great to be exercising again. We have a 16 month old and free time has been no existent for a while. The nice thing about this program is that it doesn't require more than an hour at the most. Check it out, hope it helps.


Thanks for the link. I'm going to check it out right now. I sure hope this is the sort of program that I've been looking for!!

Bryan


----------



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice Thread guys! I'm 6'7 and up to 250 at age 38. Life long skinny guy at 180 in highschool (yes at 6'7) and as low as 210 in my late 20's. The last 10 years of work and slowing down have taken it's toll. Got the bike out last year and put the golf clubs back in the basement and have never been so happy! This is the greatest sport - now to get back in the 225 range and have some endurance. It's only 10% of my body weight - that should be somthing I can do! Keep it comming!!!


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

Since that article is about 6 years old, I am sure the HRM that they recommend are outdated. Anyone have a recommendation for a HRM. Are the straps usually long enough to go around a clyde chest, I think I wear a 52" coat.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Just wanted to update the others that frequent Its been about 3.5 weeks since i started getting back in shape, i've gone from 220 to just under 210. The hardest part isn't the food.. once i just starting thinking about what i'm putting into my body, eating right got easy. Finding time to exercise is the hard part. I don't have the time to get to the gym everyday, which is unfortunate because I've really started to like it, but i do try my hardest to do little stuff... and so far i think its working out. 

Overall, i already feel tons better. I've noticed a few things. My clothes are getting baggier .. my skin is healthier.. I wake up earlier, ready to get out of bed, I just have more energy.. which seems to be helping the whole "getting in shape" thing. Funny how that works out.

Oh, and i fit into one of my old lycra jerseys again.. crazy.


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Man, I might be the only yoyo fatboy in here! Yoyo-ing is pretty discouraging, but I'm glad to have found mtn biking.

At 18 I was 180. At 21 after 3 yrs of boozing in college I was 210. At 23 I ballooned to 230, working in an office and being round and porky. I decided to run 5 times a week, got down to 180 in about a year. Got lots of girls, somehow got back into my bad habits and now I'm back up at 235 at the age of 28.  I am 5'8 and while I have a wide build, I don't look right at all. I don't hate myself but I ain't pretty. 

Doesn't help that my lady loves me no matter what, and she likes to eat, too (she eats like a dude). lol.

Since I only have time to ride hard on the wkends, I've been wanting to pick up a road/commute bike to get some cardio during the week. I may have to pick up running again (which is hard on my joints since I've enormesized myself).

My target is 190 by the end of this summer. Dropping 45 might be a lot, but when you have that much FAT to lose, it's not. I've done it before, I can do it again. My work scale is suppositively on the heavy side, so I'll just keep weighing myself on it until I hit my target , on it.

The time I dropped 50, it was all about portion. I ate way too much in one sitting, but I didn't eat as often. This is a big problem. I also counted my calories, and made sure that I burned more than I took in. Pizzas and subs (and beer) only on Friday and Saturday nights! If you don't reward yourself, you have nothing to look forward to during the week. Also, I started out jogging every other day. Which meant if I busted my ass 1 day, I get the next day off...yay! But that meant I had to bust my ass again after my day off. It's very mental.

Anyways let the games begin! I'm at a point where I need to start taking care of myself, my parents call and are worried that I may develop diabetes and other problems. Doesn't help that I've been a smoker for 13 years...but I've quit this as well (been almost 2 months).


----------



## kingjon (Jul 23, 2006)

Seems like a place place to jump in. Started the year at 298; goal is 198 and am giving myself a year to take it off. Watching portions, less beer/more wine and riding/exercising everyday. Currently 274 and feeling better.
Jon


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Shmoo said:


> Pizzas and subs (and beer) only on Friday and Saturday nights! If you don't reward yourself, you have nothing to look forward to during the week.


You know, I found that if I "reward" myself once a week with junk food, i end up relapsing and really start to withdraw. It has gotten easier to not want pizza, beer, french fries and other goodies from my former life.. the more i eat healthier foods and the longer I've been without them. Sure I really really crave them sometimes .. but i just occupy myself w/ an activity that doesn't involve snacking.. and in a snap my body forgets about the junk.

One thing that has really helped me is, writing down what i eat... Since I work on my computer daily I find a second to keep a little text document with what i've eaten.. I keep it simple and just write what foods i had, I don't worry about putting down calories, fat content etc. When i look at it, i think "man, you're being a pig" b/c it looks like a lot of food.. however, it really isn't. its smaller portions of healthier foods, eaten throughout the day.



Shmoo said:


> Anyways let the games begin! I'm at a point where I need to start taking care of myself, my parents call and are worried that I may develop diabetes and other problems. Doesn't help that I've been a smoker for 13 years...but I've quit this as well (been almost 2 months).


Yeah, I know a few people with type 1 and type 2 diabetes, some brought on by being overweight, that shi!t is scary!.

Good'luck bro. .. oh and btw, i know exactly what you mean when you lady says "i don't care what you look like, Here have a bite of my double bacon cheese burger"


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Well... I've dropped 28 pounds so far this year.. Down to 194. First time I've dropped below 200 in over 10 years. I'm aiming for 180ish but I don't know if I'll ever hit that mark. I seem to gain more too much weight in muscle as I work out.
I swim 3-4 times a week.. 5-6 hours total..
Currently riding the stationary trainer 4-5 hours a week.. (Till the roads clear)
I also do core workouts every night for 15-20 min.
Eating healthy and keeping track of everything has kept me on a reasonably sensible diet.

In the end I don't care what I weigh... I just want a 6 pack! haha.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*I'll step up!!!*

*Age:* 32

*Ht*: 5'11" *Wt:* 376lbs

*Goal for '08:* 275lbs (That's only about 11 lbs a month).
*
How it's gonna happen:* Cutting back meal portions in 1/2's and 1/3's, eat more dark green veggies and more fruits, watch carbs and sugars. RIDE, RIDE AND RIDE!!!

I've been out of riding for about 2 years now and up until 6 weeks ago or so I was I tipping the scales at over 400lbs!!! NEVER AGAIN!! I've always been a big boy but due to powerlifting and football but I was always in excellent shape and rock solid. My Senior year I was 310lbs with 18% bodyfat, had a 4.88 40 yard time. Then the years go by and exercise isn't even ON the priority list. YADA YADA YADA....

Not sure what my ultimate goal weight will be but anything under 250lbs just doesn't seem natural for me. I guess I'll just have to see when I get there.

Good luck and keep in touch. Contact me if anybody wants!!!


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Good'luck bro. .. oh and btw, i know exactly what you mean when you lady says "i don't care what you look like, Here have a bite of my double bacon cheese burger"


A good support system would be a big help. Pretty soon I'm just going to have to start ignoring her. 

Good thing is, I finally got her on the Trek (4500) that I bought her a month ago. Maybe she'll go out riding with me often.


----------



## a city of fools (Apr 5, 2008)

hello everyone. this is my first post here on the forum. my name is scott and i live in central NJ. this topic caught my eye becasue its basically the reason i started riding. right now im currently about 220. im only 5'8 and im stocky. id like to burn down to about 190-185. im glad to be a part of the forum and im really interested in meeting other riders in my area. ill keep you all posted on my weight loss as well!


----------



## EricB (May 3, 2007)

I saw this last year, but did not commit to it. I was still addicted to smoking and video games. I barely used my bike at all, nor did I do much of anything else besides drink beer and stare at the TV.

I got step 1 out of the way. I quit smoking 2 months ago with Chantix. I recommend it. I still suffered some pretty bad withdrawal tantrums, unlike most people that take it, but it was a heck of a lot easier. 

Now for step 2. Diet and exercise. I don't really eat too many bad food, but I do eat a bit too much of everything that I do eat. Its the first nice day we have had here, so I plan to leave work a little early and go riding and set aside time for it as a routine function. 

Currently I am 6'6" and 285. We shall see if I can drop any of that weight in about 2 weeks or so. With a lot hard work it should be easy seeing as how this body has been dormant for so long. I just need to not indulge on my business trip next week. Its hard to eat healthy while on those, but at least the hotel has a exercise room.


----------



## Seminoleman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I stumbled across this section while researching some parts. I'm a clydesdale (Age:33, Height:5'7", Weight:260) and I thought it was interesting to read about everyones goals and accomplishments.

I bought a Giant Iguana Disc back in '03 to get active (and lose weight.) Unfortunately, after several months of 5AM rides and a long '04 winter, I lost the dedication to pick it up the following Spring and subsequently gained back the weight I lost. So, I'm a born again newb.

It's hard to believe that since college, I've managed to gain 70lbs (desk job- data analyst.) It's time to make changes while I'm still young and healthy, so I'm getting back in the saddle. I'm installing an '08 Marzocchi DJ2 fork on the bike and then I'm hitting the trails. I'm hoping to get down to 225lbs by the end of the summer. I'll update on my progress along the way!


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

Wow, this brings back memories. We had a similar thread like this way back in 2004, at that point I had dropped from 290 to 230. Since then I slowly climbed back to around 260 around the middle of last year.

Well I decided to change that. 

I was 205 this morning and I plan to continue losing weight. My goal is to reach 185 by my thirtieth birthday in October, while it is not such an ambitious goal it is realistic for me. 

Some things that have really helped me is recording my exercise and food intake. I can and do eat whatever I want, up to my calorie intake for the day. Then I am done eating. I exercise five days a week, I am in the gym three days, I run three days, and I cycle three days every week. A couple days a week I commute on my bike to the office and I try to get one good ride every weekend and one good ride mid-week. 

What really makes this happen is the better diet and exercise are self re-enforcing for me. When I go for a run before work I feel like I can take on the world and the same happens when I bike to work. However, when I am lazy and try to skip a day I feel tired and dreary. Too much food and I feel horrible these days. Meanwhile a small lunch and a piece of fruit mid-afternoon and I feel good all day.

Anyway these posts are really an inspiration to me. As much as the comments from friends and family.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Jan 1, 2008 I was over 290 at 6'6". A couple of things happened around that time:


I gave up drinking after a pretty awful display on New Year's Eve.
I found out I had low thyroid and have been taking pills for it

Anyways, along with riding 3-4 times a week and eating better, I'm currently about 255. I'll be pretty happy with getting down around the 240 mark by June in time for the prime riding / beer drinking season.

For motivation, I track my weight in a spreadsheet called "Anthony is a Fat Bastard." I like watching that line go down every month. :thumbsup:

Good luck to everyone, let's all reach our goals this year!


----------



## Seej (Apr 23, 2006)

Just stumbled on this thread while searching for "big guy" bike reviews.
My story is similar to FireBallKY's..

Here is my progress so far:

1-10-2008 weighed 403
before #1
before #2
4-19-2008 weighed 306.8
now #1
now #2

I have been hitting cycling classes at a local gym for the last 3 months.
They were running a "Biggest Loser" contest, and I came in 3rd. (too bad I started 2 weeks early!)

Now that the snow is gone, I have been riding my 2006 Gary Fisher Tarpon (it hasn't broken yet!)

I have another 50-60 lbs to go.


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

*I'm in....*

Hello all,

This is my first post to the mtbr forums and given the fact that I need to shed some poundage I figured this would be the perfect place to start.

Here's a little background info on yours truly.... Started mt. biking 14 yrs ago. Did a few races in the sport class and did a stint as a competitive roadie about 5 yrs ago. Back then I was 165-170# and in super shape.... had all the energy in the world. A few years removed, along w/ finishing college, marriage and two kids I find myself in this current state of being overweight & lacking the vigor I once possessed.

As of today, I am 32 yo, 228#, 5'10". I've logged about 1500 miles riding on the road/off-road/BMX since January '08. During that time I've managed to lose ~ 5#. To be frank, I should've lost much more than that however the culprit is a very inconsistent diet which at times is not as healthly as it should be. I am joining a gym today to add in some weight training and have a new grocery list to stock up on the good stuff . My short term goal is to drop below 200# by August. From there I plan to keep losing weight until I find myself in the 170 to low 180 range. After that it's all about maintenance and living healthy :thumbsup:.

Good luck to all & the next time you hear from me I will be a lesser man than I am today .


----------



## SenorSlacker (Sep 14, 2007)

SenorSlacker said:


> I'm in!
> Height: 5'8"
> Age: 37
> Current Weight: 210
> ...


This has been a lot tougher than I anticipated. After hitting the 198 mark, my weight hung around the 201 to 203 mark for the past two months. Recently I spent 3 weeks back east for work and my body did not agree with the loss of 3 hours of sleep. I ended up putting on 10 pounds during that 3 week trip, hitting the scale at 213. I'm back down to 207 and dropping but this is frustrating. I know I need to cut down my calories and while increasing my exercising, but I travel on a weekly basis and sometimes I'm just not motivated to work out.

Oh well, enough whinning, time to get back on track and start dropping those pounds again. I'm hoping to be below 200 by the end of May. As I said earlier my body adjusted well to the 201 to 203 weight range, now I just need it to agree to another 5 pounds to stay below 200.

Senor Slacker


----------



## rshughes (Jul 13, 2007)

*165 Days to Moab*

This is a great thread - especially like the Fat Bastard Tracker. I have one as well but it shows a complete lack of progress since Jan 1st.

As of this morning my stats are: 40, 6'2", 235.

I recruited a team for the 24 Hour Moab race in October and am determined to not be the anchor of the team. Given that I outweigh everyone else on the team by at least 50 lbs and it is only 165 days (and counting) to the race I definitely have my work cut out for me.

My current goal is to get down to at least 210 by mid summer and 205 by race time.


----------



## Mattco (Jul 5, 2006)

I will also be a late contestant here. I turn 30 as of Saturday, this time last year I was about 235 or so with my goal being 215 to 220 and have gone the other way. I bought a house and got consumed with tweaking it the way I want, broke up with my last girlfriend so have been hitting the bar scene hard again (I know you don't want to meet your future at a bar but damn it fun to try). 

Anyway, I am 6'4 and 275 right now and want to be back to about 240 by mid August. I started riding again yesterday for the first time in about 6 months or so and for incentive, I have spent the past month building up a ridiculous bike for my 250# mark. I just got done building an 08 Ellsworth Truth with full XTR drivetrain. I start the gym next week and have started back changing the way I eat again, the most important part of losing weight.

I am going to hit my 215 mark one day.


----------



## Suge Knight (Feb 14, 2004)

285
eat less / exercise more / ride lots / rest properly/ hydrate and eat well / repeat

I appreciate the spirit of this thread. In fact, if any of you want to create a celebration date to honor the clydes who stick it out and get some serious sucesses I would be glad to host and set up a biker bash here in the great state of utah. very close to park city, deer valley, and down south we have moab.


----------



## Mr Bacon Jr (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll weigh in as well...

6'5'

April 14, 2008. 249 lbs
April 31, 2008. 241 lbs

Goal- 210 by Oct 1, for a 24 hour race on Oct 18. Want to be 195 by March of next year. I am riding 4-5x a week, and have cut alcohol and empty calorie consumption by a large margin.


----------



## harry_the_ripper (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't have a goal for weight loss... I have a goal for fat loss! I'm currently at a too high 15% body fat, I'd like to get that down to 8% by december. I'm just 15 years old, but I find it hard to either gain or loose fat. Doesn't seem to matten much what I eat, it does seem to matter how much I sport but I can't sport much more than I currently do because I need recovery in between training quite a lot.I am going to try eating healthier, even if it does not seem to help it _is_ worth a try.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll jump in: started the year around 235, 231.4 this morning and aiming for 190!


----------



## jukedaddy (Jul 15, 2007)

*Never too late...*

Great thread! I can't think of a better way to lose weight than riding!

I have a very nice Kona Kikapu Deluxe collecting dust in my garage!:nono: My wife has a nice womens Jamis. I went out and bought my kids mountain bikes this weekend. All of this is to motivate me to get off my can and get healthy again.

I am currently:

39 Years old
235-240 lbs
5'11"

My goal is to be at 220 by August and 200 by the end of the year.

Luckily I live in the San Diego area and can ride pretty much all year round.

Keep the progress reports coming! That is always helpful

Josh


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

thought i'd update, started at 220 with a 36 inch waist. 
started March 4 I'm 195 now with a 34 inch waist. 
my goal was 180, but since I'm already 15 off my goal and the weather is just getting ridable .. i figure I'll drop down to 170 or something - shouldn't be too hard since I'll ride to work and I'll be able to ride all summer.

I basically dropped the weight so far just by eating better and exercising when I can. 
no more junk food, watch my simple carbs, no granulated flower - **** like that. no sugars that aren't in whole grains or fruits. Smaller portions etc.

Once you can break the food addiction its really crazy how little food we can thrive on. 

anyway I'll post back up mid summer and then end of summer. 

should be fun

- ryan


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

1st post in here... starting a little late for '08 but better late then never ;-)...
6'3 (was told i was a few inches taller then this so finding out i'm not 6'5 was sad  lol...
started the year at about 335+ (unsure as our scale only went to 330) goal is to be at least 50lbs less by the end of the year... also would like to get my blood pressure down to an acceptable levels with out meds.

so... started with
28 y/o
6''3ish
335#ish

goal 285# by end of year (practical goal)

currently 309# (as of monday)... that was just better diet (lest crap and lot more water)... when i hit the sub 300# it'll be the 1st time in about 7 years (honestly don't remember) i'm currently lower then I was 3 years ago so thats good


----------



## awightden (Oct 4, 2007)

*2008 goal*

MY goal is to see my junk when standing straight up (hey, it may be short but at least it ain't fat!), not have my belly shake while brushing my teeth (hacked) and get down to #210by this time next year.


----------



## DaveMW (May 20, 2008)

OK, I'm in on this... I'm not huge but I do have some goals and could stand to loose some weight.

26 y/o
6'1"
230ish

My Goal is to slim down by 25lbs. I'm an already active guy having taken 8 weeks of spinning class 4 times a week along with playing soccer 4 days a week as well. I think I really just need to change my eating habits... I'm always hungry, I don't eat bad stuff (that often) but for some reason my body just settles at 230lbs. I'm figuring my new bike will get me motivated to trim down to be more efficient at riding. I just picked up my bike last Friday and I've already got a few rides under my belt.

thanks for the support.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Seej said:


> Just stumbled on this thread while searching for "big guy" bike reviews.
> My story is similar to FireBallKY's..
> 
> Here is my progress so far:
> ...


Man, your story is such an inspiration for me.

I am 270lb now and I want to start losing weight July 2008, onve all my exams and stressful period in my live finished.
Could you post what you have done so far, like what you eat, how you exercise etc. I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow! So many great successes here already, I applaud all on their weight loss!:thumbsup:

I started my journey back into being un fat about 4 1/2 years ago, November 2003 to be exact. I was having all manner of health issues due mostly to my 360 plus pounds on my 5'11" frame. I'm a big guy to begin with, but back then I was, well, huge! I do not know how high my weight actually got as when I was weighed at the Doctors office it was after I started losing weight, but at 361 I had to stand on the scale they use to weigh wheelchair patients as I bottomed out the scale for normal humans. Being weighed on a freight scale does little for the old Ego.....I do know that my 50 inch waist pants were too tight at that time...

Here is a photo from around that time..

I title it Shamu and look at it any time I feel my resolve going away

About 4 years ago I bought the first bike I have owned since I was in my late 20's and started riding to work and for fun again. I these 4 1/2 years, I have lost 100 pounds, put back 30 and have taken 20 back. I am 43 and at 270 (ish). I have not weighed myself in about 2 weeks, so I am about due....I now wear a 44 inch waist.

Here is a pic from last summer at about 260...


My goal is to be at 250 by July and I want to hit 240 or a 40 inch waist size by August. Aggressive goal, maybe, but I am sure I can do it!


----------



## Hampton (May 26, 2008)

Great thread, I'm just sorry I found it so late. 

I'm a hair under 6' and currently 265lbs. I've lost 31 lbs since early February. The time of my life that I had the most confidence and felt the best, was during my playing days in college where I hovered between 220-225 lbs. That's my goal. I'm on my way! 

Just bought my first MB today! I've been going to gym 2 to 5 times per week (yes, not the most consistent effort) and now will mix in riding with the gym. 

In February I started the ZoneChefs Diet, now called Chefs Diet. It's a food delivery service. Being a single guy and one who does not take well to cooking, one of my biggest problems was bad choices in food and "easy eating" like pizza, chinese, etc. Each time I 'committed' to cooking, I would fall off the wagon and just do what was easiest......order a pizza. 

So now my food is delivered to my door in two week incriments and really only costs me about $75 - $100 more per month than I was spending, especially since I'm not spending $10 a pop for lunch during work. I live close enough to my office that I go home and have my prepared meal (but of course others can bring it with them and nuke it at the office). 

It's not for everybody, but I love it for the time being. 

More power to you guys!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

well I was injured and just got back into the swings of things the last 3 weeks.....I started at 222 at 6 feet tall...I am 44 years old....my goal is 195.....in 3 weeks I have lost 10 pounds (now at 212)...I am riding and hitting gym 4 days a week...plus the diet(hate it...love to eat)


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey guys, quick update, I started at 220 in March now i'm down to 188. I'm not doing a whole lot different, just eating better and smaller portions.. No hamburgers, crap like that. I've also be exercising.. but oddly enough, not riding as much as I want... do to lack of health insurance. but I am picking up some insurance for a trip to whistler at the end of July. I initially gave myself a year and a quarter to get down to 185, but so far just past 3 months into changing my lifestyle.. I'm only 3 pounds away. So I changed my goal, 175ish.. + i'm working on my posture, breathing, aerobic condition. Feeling good so far though. Wish I could afford a trail bike for my reward for slaughtering my original goal.. but i think instead I'm going to see my Large AS-X frame and try to pick up a blindside. 

funny thing is i've had to completely reset up my asx's rear end. It was set up for a 220 guy now i had to get a new spring (way lighter) etc. 

SPAM: large as-x frame, w/ dhx 5 and a 700 and 550 lb coil. PM if you're interested.


----------



## TxTrekRider (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like a Im getting a late start on the challenge but im in for sure.
My current stats
height 6'1"
weight 265lbs
goal 215 lbs

Ive been riding consistently for only about three weeks, about 6-8 miles 2-3 times a week. Im looking to step that up to about 10 miles, 4-5 days a week.


----------



## supersportgsxr6 (Mar 17, 2008)

June 17th and I need to jump in on this as well. 
Age: 32
Height: 5'11
Weight: 225

Graduated college in 1998 at 175lbs. Was always very active, played college baseball, mountain biked, weight trained, and even ate decent. Since then I have gradually gained and the exercise and eating have been hit or miss. Recently our family was transferred to Belgium from the US for 3 years for my wifes work, in which I am not allowed to work during that period....yeah sounds sweet but its driving me nuts! That being said, theres no better time than he present to get my tail in gear and get my health back. I do have a 1 year old that I stay home with, which binds me a bit for biking. She will be starting school in August (3 days a week until noon) so that gives me some time to get out in the morning. In the meantime, I am still able to get in cardio with the little one and her jogging stroller, and my wife gets home at 5, so that allows me to jump on the bike and head wherever the trails may take me. 
My goal is to hit sub 200lbs by the end of November, butthe bigger goal is to keep it off for good. Since moving to Belgium, we tend to eat the foods we are familiar with (ie pizza, burgers, lasagne, etc). My wife left today for London for a few days, so I will be spending some time familiarizing myself with the food of Belgium at the grocery store. I'm looking forward to jumping into this 110% as I am already starting to see health issues. I get the heart pains from time to time, severe acid reflux, and just feel embarassed when we go out.
Good luck to all and fantastic thread!!


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

6.0
weight: 275
goal: 180-ish

Just started mountain biking a few months ago, there are tons of trails around here. Instantly addicted.


----------



## krassanova (Jun 29, 2008)

I just posted my intro in the weigh-in thread. What do you expect from a noob?! 

Anyway, I'm 33 years old, 6 feet tall and I've been becoming fatter as time progresses. Last week I finally weighed myself (I had been avoiding the scale for many moons) anyway, I weighed in at a hefty 253lbs. 

I bought my bike back in 2004 but it's been collecting dust in my garage while I went back to school while I worked full time and earned a couple of degrees. I really didn't set aside any time for my own fitness, and as a result I've been growing out of my clothes within a year. 

I decided it was time for a change, and as of last week I started my routine, which consists of the Belly Off workout from Mens Health, and eating healthy. I'm riding for my cardio, but I'm going to need to get a new suspension fork as I'm almost bottoming out as I ride! Once I get that taken care of, I'll feel safe enough to go on some longer rides.

I've got a bet going with a buddy of mine, which will culminate with a weigh-in on 9/6/08. My goal for the weigh in is 225lbs. 

I'm already feeling more energy with my good eating routine, and the difference from my first time back on the saddle last week as opposed to my 4th on Saturday was DRAMATIC. I can't wait till my bike is good to go, and I'm logging many miles per ride.


----------



## bigdavep (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi All

I'm 31 years old, 6ft 3in and weigh 223lbs. Pick up my new bike tomorrow. It will be the first time I've sat on a bike since I was a kid. Hoping to get down to 185lbs by the end of the year. My diet isn't too bad but I'm afraid I like the ale a little too much. 

Gonna treat myself to a holiday when I've reached my target.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

*********update Alert*********

Started in March at 220, I'm at 180 on the dot right now. I've lost a lot of fat for sure. I've got my mile run time down to the lower 7 min. The shitty thing is having to buy new close and reset up my bike. My AS-X felt like a 2 inch bike since I've dropped 40 pounds. I had to buy a new spring, drop some air etc. Once i throw the new spring on.. it'll feel real good for sure.

I was going to buy myself a 575 once i hit my goal of 185, but i'm too poor to do so now.. + i think i'll hold out for a Corsair Marque and a Turner DHR frame. I think i'll be set for riding then.

Its nice to be less fat, but its better to be able to be more active without being super tired.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Name: Eric
Age: 24
Height: 6'2
Current Weight: 275.8
2008 Goal: 250 by my 25th Birthday (sept 8) and a solo road century shortly after that. Averaging over 15mpg on my daily 7.5mile half gravel/half paved ride would be nice too (currently averaging 12.1mph).

A week ago doing my other favorite passtime.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Oops. Wrong thread...


----------



## meatusmc (Jun 27, 2008)

Name: Steve
Age: 27
Height: 6'2"
Current Weight: 243lbs as of this morning
Goal: 200lbs by September, because i would like to be competetive in some of the nor cal triathalons


----------



## jsaunder (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm 20 years old, I weigh 255, and I am 6'3". My goal is to weigh 225 by October. I'm competing in the Coosa River Challenge, which is 4-5 miles of running, 8 mile bike ride, 90ft rappel, and 7 mile kayak down Coosa River. I want to be able to finish without dying.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Just checking in...

I have missed my July gosl, but have lost some. My scale is dead at the moment so I do not know how much, but my belt has a new notch in it, going the correct way too!

I am shooting for 250 by the end of August now....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Treklemond (Jul 17, 2008)

Im 29 I am about 305 at 6'3'' By the close of the year I wanna be 275. 
So we will see


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

They guys, I just wanted to say thanks for the extra push! This is exactly what I needed to get in shape. I lost 40lbs and now my cardio is way better. I'll probably lose more weight.. But i'm really happy with where I'm at.. 

I'm going to stick around on the Clyde board.. because even though i'm 20 under 200.. I'm still a big guy.. 

Once a Clyde always a Clyde.


Good news too, my Dad has started to get in shape. He stopped drinking coffee.. exercises and has way better eating habits.. He so far has lost 30lbs!! he is 47 this year, and looking at getting a Reign X, Norco 6 or Ironhorse 6 so he can go out and ride with me. I'm really stoked for that. !!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

awesome man.. i'd like to get my dad out on the trails... that'd be ubber fun


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

*Fat Bastard Tracker Update*

Jan 1: 294 
Aug 1: 240
Goal: 225

Height: 6'6"
Age: 33

It's been a good summer!  Tons of riding and the weight has been going away. I basically flatlined towards the end of June at about 240, but I'm happy to break even with all the beer, BBQ and general summer stuff.

240 was my original goal on this thread, but looking at myself I figure I have another 10-15 to lose.

I love this thread, lots of success stories and support for guys trying to make it happen. It can happen!


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

Cool thread. I'm in

i'm 5'9 and 202 lbs. Oh yeah 33 years old.

I was 220 last Christmas but have stalled between 200 and 205. My goal is 185. That's what I was at in the Army so I know I can hit it again. When I hit the goal I'll either get a Retrotec singlespeed or a Ventana full sus depending on the type of riding I end up doing.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi
Before I put my story and my personal aims, can someone explain to me how do you measure your body fat percentage?


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

there are a number of ways to do it... this link tells of a few
http://www.annecollins.com/body-fat-calculators.htm

i personaly have used as many as 3 at a time calipers, bodyfat% scale (can be had at walmart for $30) and then tape measurment...

for the calipers and tape method you need to punch your #'s into a formula to get the body fat % number...

if you search on http://johnstonefitness.com/ in the forums for "body fat calculator" you should be able to find an excel spreadsheet version for the tape measure method... if you can't find them I can email them to you just PM/email me

note that no method is 100%... but the important part is you can see trends... I actualy use 2 different tape measurment spreadsheets at the moment along with the body fat % scale... while the final numbers are different the trends are what you pay attention to... if you go into the big boy monday weigh in thread and look at my posts in the last few weeks you'll see my weight hasn't been going in the "proper" direction... but thanks to the body fat % measruments i've been doing i've still seen progress where it matters... loosing body fat...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Well I haven't chimed in for a while.. so here it goes..

Back in January I was well over 230 pounds.. Winter was a ***** and being super busy at work didn't help.
Got back in the pool.. started swimming regularly.
Got my road bike up in my room attached to my trainer for easy access. Rode the trainer a lot..
Slowly started dropping pounds. Started cranking up the diet and workouts.. Weight started falling off much more quickly.
I was under 200 pounds by spring.. 

since then I've been on my road bike a lot.. Slacked a little on the diet but I've been riding more. Now I'm the lightest I've been in many years.. down to 193ish. I look like a tooth pick compared to the past. I'd be much lighter but my legs are bricks now thanks to cycling. 

I'm shooting to lose the extra padding now.. 180 is my goal.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

donalson,
Thank you for your answer.
I pulled the trigger and ordered this set: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=300245760279
As soon as it arrives I will measure my fat percentage (I reckon around 35-38%) and take some pictures and put my story here. I can only say I have a lot to do to go from 265lb to around 175 in one year. Or maybe put me this way: from a pile of fat to more muscles, better endurance ability and some fat 
Yeah, I know, it is not going to be easy but at least I want to try.

Full story later this week.
Cheers


----------



## Dreamkil (Aug 4, 2008)

*Hello*

Hello I just thought I would join in,,
6 foot 2
currently 260
age 33

goal 220 by the first of the year.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

tatankainlondon thats actualy the exact same thing i bought...

my biggest problem with calipers is getting the points identical time after time... for the myo tape.. be careful with it... i've broken 3 of em now... don't let it go back in on it's own to quickly (hold the other end)... broken various parts of em... expensive for what it is but nice to have...

also for the scale thing i use... they sell a hand held version...
http://www.amazon.com/Omron-HBF-306...=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1218014254&sr=8-10

good luck man  just got home from 22hrs driving... time for bed...


----------



## VTSasquatch (May 14, 2008)

Good topic! I am 6'1" and my weight tends to vary between 220 and 225. I think that puts me in the fat boy club. Too bad there isnt a local fat boy riding club.


----------



## VTSasquatch (May 14, 2008)

Oh, I forgot: I am 34. My goal is under 200 but ideally about 190. 

The fat bastard chart is awesome.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*My challenge starts here*

Hi

It took me ages of deliberation to join this tread and challenge myself.
Number first:
Height: 172cm
Weight: 120kg (265lb)
Body fat: 35%
Age: 30 (turning this August)

Ok, here is the story: I used to be much fitter, slimmer person. Few wrong turns in my life, two years of studying law and hours behind the desk and my weight has simply rocketed sky high. My fitness level is currently almost non-existent, I race downhill (hehe, trying to...) from time to time and this is extremely hard job for me. I used to ride much more but ever since I became so obese it all stopped.

As you can see I can easily call myself obese and that is pretty much how I would describe my posture. Please see the photo below, I decided against taking one just in my shorts as I did not want anyone here to get heart attack.










My goal is simple: Within one year from 23 August (my 30th birthday) I want to drop 90-100lb and get the body fat as low as 14-15%. I do realize it is going to be a hard, long and extremely challenging test of my mental strength but I am ready to do it.

I spent ages looking for the way to do it and what I learned is that initially I need to hit gym. More about exercising for weight loss you can find here: https://blog.mattmecham.com/2007/05/14/exercising-for-weight-loss/

I will be doing it 5times a week: Mon-Tue-Wed - gym, Thu-recovery, Fri-Sat - gym, Sun - recovery. I guess I am lucky, the house I am sharing has a quality multi-gym and some free standing weights, so there is no problem of bad weather preventing the training. I also have a bike trainer and a commuter bike so I hope to have some sessions to get my fitness level up.

Wish me luck,
Jerzy


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Did anyone here follow Atkins Diet?
If so, please share your experience with other.
Cheers


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

i haven't nor will I... i feel a sound BALANCED diet is far supperior...

however i've kown a number of people who've lost TONS of weight weight it... then again they quickly gained it back when they went off it...

just my 2psi


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

tatankainlondon said:


> Did anyone here follow Atkins Diet?
> If so, please share your experience with other.
> Cheers


I did it about four years ago and lost 20-30 pounds quite rapidly. I would not recommend it as you have NO energy in your muscles. My only exercise during that time was walking the dog 2-3 km in the morning and my legs would BURN going up slight hills. You don't feel tired, but your muscles are basically useless.

I would never do that diet if I was physically active. Mountain biking would suck.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> I did it about four years ago and lost 20-30 pounds quite rapidly. I would not recommend it as you have NO energy in your muscles. My only exercise during that time was walking the dog 2-3 km in the morning and my legs would BURN going up slight hills. You don't feel tired, but your muscles are basically useless.


I have contemplated doing Atkins diet some time ago and I still believe that diet works for some people but as antony.delorenzo said I would rather have some power in my muscles.

Anyway, I will be sticking to my plan, as described before. It is based on hard weight lifting, balanced high protein diet and, I think the most important component to the final success, a mental power to stick to it as long as it takes.

Slightly off-topic. I noticed something. I was using gym straight for 3 weeks with 3-4 days of training. I recently stopped for few days (still waiting for my whey protein) and I noticed as if my muscles were tired of doing nothing. This is the same feeling as if you were riding hard for few hours without having done so for a long time. So strange, can someone explain?


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

Height 196cm
Weith 140kg( 310lb)
Age 34


I really started to get down i weight in june. When I started I did not have a weight, when I got a weight it showed 144kg. I have never really done much of excersing before I started cycling this summer. I like to get down to about 120kg, all though beeing more fit and getting rid of excess fat is important than reducing my weight. This summer I have been cycling most weeks more than 100km.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> Hi
> 
> It took me ages of deliberation to join this tread and challenge myself.
> Number first:
> ...


Ok,
I decided not to wait until 23rd of August and started yesterday. It is a long journey, tons of fat to shift, tons of heavy metal to lift and guess what I am happy about it.
It is my attempt to take control of my life and I am really up for it.

I came to conclusion that if I reach 200lb that is going to be a great achievement. For me it is not all about the relative weight but I 190-200lb weight with a low body fat percentage is what I want.

Thanks


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

You folks have motivated me. After recently breaking/dislocating my shoulder it is time for this clyde to get back to his fighting weight. I look forward to posting the results.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo, this is my first post on the MTBR forums.. i have been lurking the Tx, NM forums and found this one and thought this would be my first choice.. i recently picked up riding and found it to be entertaining and a good workout.. anyway here are my stats and goals..

9/15/08
A-29
H- 5'11
W- 315
Pant size 44

Target Weight-275
Pant size 40
by the end of the year..


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

I guess I'll post, maybe I have already and just forgot about it 

Around my 26th birthday I weighed 300lbs and decided to do something about it, for the next 6 months I tried various fad diets and dropped as low as 210. Eventually I climbed back up to 260 and stayed there. Well mid way through 2007, I was 28 at the time, I decided to fix the problem once and for all.

My goal was to be 170lbs by my 30th birthday. I am now four weeks from my 30th birthday and my goal is now 160 by the end of the year. In any case my 2008 goal was to lose 70lbs.

Starting Weight (1/6/08) : 230.8
Current Weight (9/16/08): 179.4
Goal Weight (1/1/0): 160

I still have a ways to go and I don't know if I will make my goal, but I am going to keep trying, even if that means I have to be on a bike 20 hours a week


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

good luck guys... keep up the good work


----------



## BikeShopBoy (Sep 22, 2008)

Christman 2007 I weighed 300lbs. no joke. My new years resolution was to lose it! My goal is 200 lbs. coupled with excersize and the south beach diet, im down to 240.
I recently just built up my own bike and now im riding again. I want to loose the last 40 lbs before christmas.

hopefully i can enjoy my riding more by then because ill have better endurance and will be lighter on my bike.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Going back to 2001, I was 280 pounds. I'm 6'4". I got serious about weight loss, worked down to 220 with lots of biking and a diet I created for myself. I met my wife and kept working harder and harder to lose weight. She finally told me at 209 that I was beginning to look too thin, so 220 was my ideal fighting weight. 
We got married, bought a house and then I went from being self employed and working hard to my current job where I commute 1.5 hours on the train each way. My biking suffered as well. No time. Earlier this year, I went for a ride with my buddy and I thought I was going to die. I seriously believed my days of hammering trails were over. I refused to go down without a fight, so I began pedaling every chance I get. I jump rope in my office when I have a few minutes and I began dieting again. Last April, I was again at 288, today (Sept 23) I am 260. I just bought a new Stumpy 29er and there's no way I can be fat and ride this bike. We went out this past weekend and did my favorite trail and I outclimbed my 17 year old stepson. I'm getting my old groove back. Junior better watch out. This old man's gonna show him how it's done.


----------



## sXeRider (Sep 5, 2008)

From 8-1-07 to 8-1-08 I lost 86 pounds. My goal by the end of 2008 was to be 210. Right now I'm at 238. I don't think I'm going to make it but maybe 225.


----------



## supersportgsxr6 (Mar 17, 2008)

supersportgsxr6 said:


> June 17th and I need to jump in on this as well.
> Age: 32
> Height: 5'11
> Weight: 225
> ...


Well I have met my goal a little early, as I broke 200lbs today (198.7lbs to be exact). SO I am going to change it to sub 190lbs by the end of November. We leave for a 10 day cruise next Friday, so that will be the big test. I'll be sure to hit the gym every morning, as I do not want to come back from the cruise 5-10lbs heavier.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

sXeRider said:


> From 8-1-07 to 8-1-08 I lost 86 pounds. My goal by the end of 2008 was to be 210. Right now I'm at 238. I don't think I'm going to make it but maybe 225.


Don't worry if you don't make your goal by X-mas. It sounds like you're killing it through an entire year, which is super tough. We all know it is. Keep riding and eating right and you'll stay healthy.. thats whats most important, i think.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

tatankainlondon said:


> I have contemplated doing Atkins diet some time ago and I still believe that diet works for some people but as antony.delorenzo said I would rather have some power in my muscles.
> 
> Anyway, I will be sticking to my plan, as described before. It is based on hard weight lifting, balanced high protein diet and, I think the most important component to the final success, a mental power to stick to it as long as it takes.
> 
> Slightly off-topic. I noticed something. I was using gym straight for 3 weeks with 3-4 days of training. I recently stopped for few days (still waiting for my whey protein) and I noticed as if my muscles were tired of doing nothing. This is the same feeling as if you were riding hard for few hours without having done so for a long time. *So strange, can someone explain?*


IMHO, your body...well the human body that is was built to move breathe and be alive. Your whole body mind and soul begins to crave physical activity. Then by checking up for a few days, your body wants to know what the heck is going on and literally starts a sort of withdrawl response....exercise DT's sort of...

At least this is the way for me. If I take more than a few days off between exercise or even bike rides my body lets me know it. I assume I am not alone....

BTW, for an update of my progress, I have not lost much, but I have not gained much either...so at least I am still at about the same weight as earlier in the year. I am though, now more committed than ever to finish the task of losing the weight and staying fit!

No more advice from "regular people" in my life! I am the captain of this ship and I say what fuel goes in and how hard it runs...no one else! Well within reason that is...but it is so easy to get tripped up by "well meaning" firends. And for the record, "one little taste/bite/piece/snack *will *kill you!

The feeling of being healthy and physically fit feels so much better than *any* morsel of food o the whole planet! Period!

And there is always time to exercise, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. I am starting to get up and work out in the morning to avoid the hassles and whining complaints about going and working out after work or in the evening....ya, I have people who are "that" supportive in my close personal circle of family and friends...nice, huh?


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

It's time: 6' 2", 240#, 38 years old, 38 waist. Shooting for 200 or less, no particular time frame. I am going to be commuting to work on my bike for a solid hour of cardio every day, and using the Bloom County diet ("eat less, exercise more") with a "no beer" modifier.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

232.8 as of yesterday, and sitting at 32.1% BF

Not as horrible as I thought for not exercising for almost a month, but still not great. Back to the gym tonight!


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm new to the forum and to mountain biking in general, but I feel the need to chime in here. I'm 19, 6'3 and currently weigh 250. Last august, just before starting college, I weighed in at a massive 315 and hated it. I dropped to 260 by may and my goal was to maintain the weight over the summer, which I did quite well, even lost a few pounds. I bought a bike back in september for general commuting around campus and after not having ridden in about 6 years I was out of shape with it, but I have found a love of being on the bike and have been riding more and more lately, and am currently trying to find some trails around here.

my overall goal is to weigh in at 205 (much lower would be very hard given my muscle mass and overall structure), 235 by the end of the year if I can manage. since riding and working out more, I have much more endurance, I can run faster, bike faster, lift more, jump higher, and keep up with all my skinny friends much better than I ever have before. these forums have been inspiring me to ride and I know that they will inspire me to lose weight as well.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Dude, you can totally do it! At your age fat burns off so much easier than when you get older. I was about the same weight I am now when I was 19, became a messenger and spent most of my 20s at around 175. Now, I'm not recommending messengering, but I am saying with diet and exercise and the advantage your age gives you you can meet any goal you set your mind to.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

carbuncle said:


> Dude, you can totally do it! At your age fat burns off so much easier than when you get older. I was about the same weight I am now when I was 19, became a messenger and spent most of my 20s at around 175. Now, I'm not recommending messengering, but I am saying with diet and exercise and the advantage your age gives you you can meet any goal you set your mind to.


oh, I know it's attainable and I plan on getting as low as I can comfortably. I'm about 70 lbs in my weight loss (in 15 months) and feeling better than I have in a long time. I'm hoping that with everything I plan to put into biking I will start dropping quickly again...would feel great to see those numbers decrease on the scale.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Starting weight in August.....406

Todays weight... 352

Apparently eating right and exercise does magic.

My goal? To wear XL shirts and be able to walk in pretty much any store and not worry they don't carry "fat f*ck" sizes


----------



## Norcalgeek41 (Mar 30, 2007)

eplanajr said:


> Starting weight in August.....406
> 
> Todays weight... 352
> 
> ...


Hey man! Keep up the good work! Post pics of your first xl shirt! 
Bike Blessings
NCG


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

I didn't know this blog was here. I will say that I was at 250lbs at the age of 42. I decide to eat less per serving becasue I notice that when I exercise I could loos 10lbs and then gain them back with a vengance. I began shortly after Nov. last year but shortly after the holidays the pounds came back up. This year I,m happy to announce that I'm at 225lbs. For the end of 2009 I want to be at 205 or less. I can ride better, my clothes are all big. I'm not done yet.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

*Year-end report*

Jan 1: 294
Dec 1: 231

63 lbs. lost
Height: 6'6"

I'm pretty freakin' happy about this. Looking forward to piling on a few pounds over Christmas, and then setting a 2009 goal in January. I'd like to be around 220 for next riding season. I did some awesome rides this year, never thought I'd be capable of some of them but there you go.

Three things did it for me: 
1. Found out I was hypothyroid and am taking meds
2. My fitness/diet plan was "ride like a hoss, eat like a hoss." Tons of miles, tons of food. 
3. Quit drinking for 5 months. (Jan - May)

I am still eating a shitload and drinking a lot of beer, but it's working for me. YMMV.


----------



## cclaeys (Jul 10, 2008)

Starting Weight June 16, 2008: 340 - 38% bf
Current Weight Dec 10: 200 - 10% bf
Age: 37, height 6'

My goal when I started was just to lose weight - no specific goal because it seemed like such a huge mountain. I started riding a stationary bike and after about 3 days I thought to myself, why not just get a real bike because that is something that I can sustain. So I got a K2 "fitness" bike form performance and started riding, could barely go 30 minutes and a 1% grade was like climbing Ventoux. I eat clean and exercise like something will explode if I dont push myself. 

I started with a 52 waist and am a 34 now. It isnt such an insumountable mountain and my life is a billion times better. I dont drink beer like I used to, rarely watch tv and am alot happier. I have bought 3 more bikes since then, a road bike and then started mountain biking because I could actually do something that wasnt flat and now I am torn between the 2. 

My goal now is to get to 180 or so (because I look like death any lower) and be between 5-7% bf. I am not even worried about maintaining this, I love the food I eat and love riding bikes! I dont starve myself and never did during this journey, I eat 5-6 times a day and sometimes more, just really clean food and riding at least an hour a day at a real good pace, couple hours on the weekend and off days.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

cclaeys said:


> Starting Weight June 16, 2008: 340 - 38% bf
> Current Weight Dec 10: 200 - 10% bf


Wow, you lost 140 in six months! :yikes: Good job!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

cclaeys said:


> Starting Weight June 16, 2008: 340 - 38% bf
> Current Weight Dec 10: 200 - 10% bf
> Age: 37, height 6'


Nice work man. Hows about a before/after pic?


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*mstguide*

Great job.


----------



## cclaeys (Jul 10, 2008)

after/before

I am pretty much an extremist and I go after beer and pizza the same way I approach the fitness, I know the 140 since June sounds crazy, but its the truth. Discipline and hard work.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

cclaeys said:


> after/before
> 
> I am pretty much an extremist and I go after beer and pizza the same way I approach the fitness, I know the 140 since June sounds crazy, but its the truth. Discipline and hard work.


Great job man.


----------



## mestude (Dec 19, 2008)

*330 lbs hoping to lose...*

hey guys, yet another big guy here. i used to bike a lot in the early ,mid 90's then got married, had a kid, work 60 hours a week, you know the story...so here i am looking to get back in the sport..and start dropping some "lb's" its going to be tough for a little while living in s.e. michigan (10 inches of snow today) so i will have to "gym it" for a couple few months...any suggestions on a good strong bike would be awesome..
we have a planned Disney trip Thanksgiving 2009.. I have a friend that is also trying to lose weight, so i think we're going to do some riding this coming year...
you guys are pretty inspirational keep up the good work...


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*2009 fat challenge*

What about a fat challenge for 2009?

With the same guidelines as 2008.

Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions?


----------



## vertex112 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello everybody. My name is Nico, and this is one of my first times posting in the Clydesdale forums. I would like to share my ambitions and goals with you to further give me confidence in my abilities.

-Current age 17
-Current height: 180cm (5'11")
-Current weight: 109kg (240lbs)
-Previous weight: 125kg (276lbs) October 16 '08
-Goals: <200lbs by summer
-Rewards: Specialized Stumpy HT Comp, XC MTB racing

I have a dream of competing in local XC MTB races. I fell in love the sport of XC Mountain biking when I bought my first "REAL" bike. I can honestly say that my bike saved my life, and truly helped me remove bad habits of overeating and inactivity. I was at a bad weight before I started biking and working out at my local Goodlife gym. In the dark times, (when I was very inactive) I suffered from game addiction, notably the game "counter-strike: source." In that time of my life I had a hard time going upstairs, and everyday tasks became difficult. It was when I quit "gaming" and started riding, that my life really changed. I started riding with the local night rides at the bike shop. Surprisingly, I was able to keep up with the sport racers for 4 hours of riding. After that I got into the gym and started doing spin classes. The spin classes greatly improved my climbing to the point that I can keep up with very fast guys up steep climbs. Luckily for me the only climbs we have where I live is a 60m tall man-made hill, so most of the XC is in the forest single track. Overall my goal is to loose all the weight, get into the racing community, and get a healthy and happy ME out of it.

Thank you everybody for listening, and I will keep you posted when the weather gets better up here in Southern Ontario.

+My new Polar F6 is sweet.


----------



## mestude (Dec 19, 2008)

mestude said:


> hey guys, yet another big guy here. i used to bike a lot in the early ,mid 90's then got married, had a kid, work 60 hours a week, you know the story...so here i am looking to get back in the sport..and start dropping some "lb's" its going to be tough for a little while living in s.e. michigan (10 inches of snow today) so i will have to "gym it" for a couple few months...any suggestions on a good strong bike would be awesome..
> we have a planned Disney trip Thanksgiving 2009.. I have a friend that is also trying to lose weight, so i think we're going to do some riding this coming year...
> you guys are pretty inspirational keep up the good work...


my post from a week ago..newbee..

2009 FAT LOSS CHALLENGE

ny name is Mike..
330 lbs 
39 yrs old
i would like to drop about 75-80 lbs by my 40th bday in July..
and then maybe another 10-15 lbs by Thanksgiving and Disney.

i need to attack it hard so i can drop some weight right away, and that should keep me going and focused..
i have already changed my eating habits and started hitting th gym again..then in the spring i plan on doing as much riding as i can...


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

DeVianTiCoN said:


> Yo, this is my first post on the MTBR forums.. i have been lurking the Tx, NM forums and found this one and thought this would be my first choice.. i recently picked up riding and found it to be entertaining and a good workout.. anyway here are my stats and goals..
> 
> 9/15/08
> A-29
> ...


Well i screwed this one up..


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm going for 20 less pounds be Summer 09.

At 43 that's not too bad. I already has back surgery every pound I loose is good for me.


----------



## grumpyneal (May 14, 2007)

*Lost a bunch of weight and...*

Name: Neal
Age: 37
Current Weight: 211
Ideal weight: 195

Goal....

1. To get to my target weight by my birthday [august 13th]
2. Ride in a big point to point [Test of Mettle or Cheakamus] and finish
3. Get in racing shape and go head to head with a big-wig guy at work who always uses cycling metaphors for business goals/lessons of life...even though when I google his name he shows up at the end of his class and isn't really competitive and yet continues to misrepresent his own prowess

I am going to drop 15lbs, build a solid base and back to shape so that I can do the needful...I want to do a Wednesday night race and on the last leg of the race pass him on the very last uphill before the finish line...

Is that so wrong?


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

doh, perhaps attention to detail focus in 2009.

reposted in 2009


----------



## kriscad (Jan 7, 2009)

this is a great post...! i think I may have to do it too.


----------

